#ubports 2017-12-04
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @joshumax, sweeet.  I'm a Mako guy myself.  I pack Mako.  I spread Mako love.  And more...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @joshumax, somebody get this guy $10 if it can port Ubuntu Touch to 100 devices by Friday....
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Im on the oneplus devices
<tgBot> <vanyasem> OPO, OP3, OP3T, and OP5 do work with Xenial
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what needs work then?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Well, they all have ports, but how do you define works? Like you can install Xenial on the OPO right now, but sound doesnt work, nore sim, nore half the apps.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I played about with it for a little while when xenial became an easy flashing option so somethings maybe fixed now to be fair.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, well halium by itself is not ready
<tgBot> <vanyasem> bhushan has just introduced audio and camera support recently
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so some things are broken in halium
<tgBot> <vanyasem> they will `probably` work when they get implemented
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and for ubports bugs, that's also not really related to halium or porting
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's just that the rootfs is not mature enough at that point
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah my comment isnt about whats broken where, just saying 16.04 isnt ready on any oneplus devices yet :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Thats exciting :D
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, it's not device specific
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i just told you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> with halium porting is separated from the os
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 16.04 is not ready, but halium ports are
<tgBot> <vanyasem> they are ready to the point halium allowes to currently
<tgBot> <samzn> matter of urgency: can I use xmir to ssh tunnel an X window from a server
<tgBot> <samzn> if so, how? D:
<tgBot> <kryptxy> @PhoenixLandPirate, Any plan for OP2?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Anybody in devel with Nextcloud online account working or not ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not sure how deep the developers here are with NC but absolutely NC iS *SUPER* high on priority list.  we want to get there soon...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it was working well with canonical UT so I feel this should be a low-lying fruit?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere What does it mean is super high priority for who  ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> for the people, sorry.  I don't mean for the project.  I 'feel' it should be high but I'm just a guy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we need calendar and cloud sync option soon
<tgBot> <Ern_st> The Nextcloud online account has been fixed, 2 weeks ago, in the devel and the calendar sync + Umark app works "nicely".
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> really?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> uh... i missed that memo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dang it. haha
<tgBot> <Ern_st> However today somebody mentioned that the calendar sync has some issue with his server... i'm trying to find is others have issues or not with that.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Do you have Nextcloud @wayneoutthere ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> y
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> NC does my business cloud stuff and calendars
<tgBot> <Ern_st> try that : https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/umarks.ernesst
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> calenar was working....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok thanks
<tgBot> <Ern_st> for Owncloud there is  : https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/owncloud-bookmarks.mardy
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, When ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Are you in Devel ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, yes. but.. maybe I just stuck a caldav link in there
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i set up my calendar long ago i can't remember process.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'll review in morning with a few other related things.. is file sync working?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I don't think regarding file sync, not even sure if it's maintained
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's super important
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it can be the no-brainer file sync/backup option
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, Ok please try the calendar sync.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sure...  on my list
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks for NC add ons above.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Sure no prob.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Ern_st, I got calendar to work. However, you must choose the generai caldav option and NOT the owncloud/nextcloud option
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @exar_kun, The Nextcloud option, at least, should work now.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Owncloud i cannot test.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Thanks! Any update on syncing contacts with Nextcloud?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> And do either calendar or contacts auto-sync yet? I recall having to manaully press the sync button.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> So far only the online account credential  validatoin for Nextcloud. Thus the calendar should be enable again (at least on my server it works) and now umark should allow you to access the bookmark from the server.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> For the contact there is not progress
<tgBot> <Ern_st> calendar if activated through online account, it's synchronize automatically
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Great. Thank you
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Confirmed, Nexcloud calendar working. Thanks. But, now how to delete the old calendars?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Depends how did you created ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> What does works online account activation or do you see your items twice in the calendar ?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I previosuly added as a caldav link, and now just added nextcloud with my url and username etc. So I unchecked the old caldav calendar, but I can't actually remove that item from the options.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> So i can check the box for: … My Calendar (nextcloud) … My Calendar (old) … I can simply uncheck the old one, but I want to delete that option entirely.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Did you create through a script in command line ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, Nice
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Ern_st, Nope. I used the option in the Calendar APP.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Did you use generic calendar app ?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Yes
<tgBot> <Ern_st> So go in the setting / online account. untick the sync and then you can delete the account then
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Oh, right. Thank you for that. Perfect.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> glad try Umark mnt ;)
<tgBot> <exar_kun> For bookmarks, yes.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Is there some kind of QML viewer for Ubuntu desktop that is NOT the Ubuntu SDK? I would like to be able to view qml apps in development (e.g. https://github.com/ubports/ubports-app) withouth having to put it on an Ubuntu Touch device just to see it.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> qmlscene
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Oh, haha. Thank you again.
<tgBot> Kuan Hui Wu was added by: Kuan Hui Wu
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, Not forever Florian but for a long time yes. For a guy like me, there is no chance nor will to move from Vivid to Xenial any time soon. That's why I'm very surprised and a bit disappointed to find out, according to your explanation about the memory leak in Vivid, that this is not a priority for the Ubports team. I checked the status of the services by means of top command in terminal and I can confirm that the phone works above about 90% of
<tgBot> GB RAM since the first boot, without any app working yet...
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello Kuan Hui and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <Matteo> I think identifying the leak, fixing it and trying to stay below a maximum RAM usage shall be a priority for this community and beneficial to Xenial also. I would like not to have to buy a new phone with 5 GB only to run basic stuff. I would need a better reason to make the jump. This is my thought on this issue, I don't know if anyone share it.....
<tgBot> <anpok> @UniversalSuperBox, iirc a newer rootfs (caf?) fixed most problems, all changes I had to do were pushed to the uports repositories..
<tgBot> NicholasDchub was added by: NicholasDchub
<tgBot> <NicholasDchub> hi there)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @NicholasDchub, Hello Nicholas and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <petya230> I found 64bit ut … http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<tgBot> <petya230> Hm.
<tgBot> <NicholasDchub> @petya230, not for n5?(
<tgBot> <petya230> ? … Its not device specific img
<tgBot> <NicholasDchub> I thought to everyone here n5
<tgBot> <anpok> @NicholasDchub, the build servers of canonical built all platforms..
<tgBot> <anpok> there were times when the rootfs was even built for powerpc archtiectures..
<tgBot> <NicholasDchub> @anpok, but there it is written 64bit, we have 32 (n5)
<tgBot> <anpok> so it is twice as good
<tgBot> <anpok> ubports ci system also builds 64 images..
<tgBot> <anpok> I dont think that right now there is a benefit in switching to a 64bit system.. just more techincal problems to solve.. the switch will happen at some point.. but I doubt it will happen .for this generation of phones
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Guys can you help me? I can't receive telegram notifications
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Have you done the ubuntu one login?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Yes
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> well, then I think that there is not much you can do...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Rawcode, Can you try to abtain a log of the ubuntu-push helper
<tgBot> <Flohack> sometimes it spits out some useful infos
<tgBot> <Rawcode> I can't paste link to pastebin
<tgBot> <Rawcode> I don't  know why
<tgBot> <Rawcode> My phone also just restarted without a reason
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Ciygii1H/file_2550.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/gpznPJUS/file_2551.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Rawcode, Did you enable them in Settings / Notifications  and also in Telegram for the different group you are member? Sending images
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Flohack, There's nothing specific I can add. Introducing tooling that logs all processes memory usage over time will help indicate the right places to look. (Logging CPU usage too will help indicate where to optimize for power, which is another concern.) … Just remember the old adage: It is easier to optimize a working system than to make an "optimized" system work.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Yes I did
<tgBot> <Flohack> @alan_griffiths, That said, there are a range of beutiful tools for mem usage in Linux/Unices, but all of them lie in some way. Some include shared libs, some cannot distinguish threads from process memory etc. I did not find one that really shows what we need: growing heap allocations
<tgBot> <Rawcode> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0cWccJVc/file_2553.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @milkor73, This is an old problem, the Canonical notification server simply does not work for some users. We will hopefully get better with ours ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Rawcode I have no notifications since 6months...
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack, OK, thanks, nevertheless I send one more image, just to confirm
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nnbFb4qu/file_2555.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> This is from group info
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, Since I played with the server code my suspicion is: based on the hash of your device/user id, your notifications get placed on a nonexistent or faulty server. They for usre used multiple servers in a cluster. Also, please try to capture a log of ubuntu-push-helper right after startup
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Why my device sometimes restarts without any reason?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Rawcode, We dont know. Which device is it?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is strange. It should have enough RAM. Still though, sometimes OOM killer kicks out unity or even more critical parts of the OS. How much windows you keep open?
<tgBot> <Flohack> or Apps ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, With ubuntu-push-helper you mean ubuntu-push-client? That's the one present in my logviewer app
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, yes sry this one
<tgBot> <Rawcode> My device do random restarts even in stabile channel(I'm in development channel right now)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, np, I have some errors with gethosts...
<tgBot> <Flohack> there is nothing changed between stable and devel regarding this part
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, show me plz
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Flohack, Sure, but IME, despite the "lies" it is usually possible to identifiy suspects for closer investigations.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Flohack, The only thing I notice that changed is the vibration of the space bar in the keyboard haahah
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Flohack, Telegram and scopes usually
<tgBot> <milkor73> I like scopes but lately I disable them more and more. They were the reason of my restarts, I have now only 6 active: Apps scope, gallery, news +rss, softpedia, xataka, omg. And it is OK now.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Rawcode Federico did you install the Logviewer app?
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/yPj9ypRG/file_2557.jpg
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Yes
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Rawcode, I will talk to Lionelb and Will, as I remember your install was one of the harder one, let us see what can we do to make your experience better. Something went wrong. Do not loose your engagement. 🙂
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @milkor73, Thank you:)
<tgBot> extraymond was added by: extraymond
<tgBot> <milkor73> @extraymond, Hello Raymond and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman http://paste.ubuntu.com/26111802/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Hi Dan. I am having issues with Dekko 2
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> no keyboard when I try to answer an email
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Well several emails
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> App freezes
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Etc
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Fresh reboot of OPO with rc channel, only running AIDA64. Total memory 2893 MB, free memory 1358 MB. Is that normal?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo those errors are nothing to worry about. I just don't ship those python libs in the click as they aren't currently being used. The keyboard is a platform bug which was recently fixed. Probably come in the next OTA. The app freezing is a known issue. No workarounds for that atm
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @TomasOqvist, I think that's normal but shouldn't be happening … on my bq E5, I have around 100+ free out of 1GB after a reboot … on Nexus 5, last I checked I get around 300+ free out of 2GB
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Javacookies, Hmm, about the same free % RAM on most devices. I would have thought that Unity 8 was to only grab a certain number of MB:s of RAM, not a percentage.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> that's what I thought as well, perhaps Unity 8 gets more memory to make things smoother?
<tgBot> <milkor73> Do you think we can trust Aida app on UT?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I think it's safe to trust it :) ....I used top by the way not AIDA64
<tgBot> <Gabigol> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/0YQdcBWJ/file_2559.jpg
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Yep, of FP2 same thing
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'm not familiar with memory resources allotment or such topics but it doesn't seem correct
<tgBot> <Javacookies> perhaps a memory leak? … hopefully this will be improved in the future … in Sailfish OS I can open 10+ apps at the same time 😍
<tgBot> <Javacookies> but it's easier to switch between apps in Ubuntu so I'd take it more if it's capable of the same feat :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Rawcode, Your power button is going bad perhaps.
<tgBot> <sopernam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qjRJ2eOR/file_2561.jpg
<tgBot> <sopernam> im trying to porting halium to sumire
<tgBot> <sopernam> 🤘
<tgBot> <developerfect> 👍Sopernam member turkey group👍
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Rawcode, Sometimes Telegram is just really slow to send notifications. There were many reports in the past that some people would not get notifications until hour or more later
<tgBot> <dohbee> @NicholasDchub, There will never be 64-bit builds for N5, because it is a 32-bit device.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @sopernam, Wut.. you are building on phone?
<tgBot> <sopernam> @bhushanshah, yes
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It won't work
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You will need the desktop/laptop to build the halium, you can't build it on mobile
<tgBot> <sopernam> @bhushanshah, thats only repo sync
<tgBot> <dohbee> what an incredibly odd theme for android
<tgBot> <Gabigol> I think when Canonical pushed the new AppSwitcher (the one with icons and color background) replacing the old one unity8 was lighter. I remember that was the exact moment my e4.5 started to feel heavy, slow. Don't remember of random reboots in earlier OTA's from 2015/2016
<tgBot> <sopernam> hey how to pull device tree and kernel manually
<tgBot> <petya230> @bhushanshah, its just ssh...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Thank you sir. I may just go back to dekko1 in the meantime until we receive the new updates :) . (I am in devel channel btw) Thank you again.
<tgBot> <adriamm> @Rawcode, I had this problem (and fixed it) last week (Aquaris E4.5): … 1. Notifications did not work with the old Canonical image. … 2. After switching to UBports, notifications worked, but suddenly stopped working last week (apparently without any reason). My notification settings were correct, but Telegram's settings showed a disabled plug under notifications and I could not turn them on. I just uninstalled and reinstalled Telegram from the O
<tgBot> and the plug was working again. Plus, I installed @Flohack's click package for Telegram and now I do have notifications. Good luck!
<tgBot> <adriamm> @Cesar_Herrera, @malditobastardo
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Cesar_Herrera, Thanks Cesar, yeah I tried every workaround available but well.. after restarting the phone it worked.. its just a random bug.
<tgBot> <jonny> I have some issues with my FP2 that are hardware related I think. Thats why I would like to try UT on my LG G4c (H525n). I found the device tree on Github: https://github.com/TeamWin/android_device_lge_c90
<tgBot> <jonny> What are my chances to do the porting without any experience?
<tgBot> <jonny> It is not in the list of official supported LineageOS devices, but the G4-h811  and G4-h815 are.
<tgBot> Danny Chu was added by: Danny Chu
<tgBot> <shenoy13> @jonny, There is a good chance if you can understand the porting guide
<tgBot> <jonny> Is it the one from canonical or is there a UBPorts Guide?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Danny Chu, Hello Dany and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Michele> @Flohack, since my notifications are dead, I want to send you some logs but when I tap on `ubuntu-push-client` I have this and I can't neither go back: I have to pause the log and then I can... anyone knows what's happening?
<tgBot> <Michele> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/GYvmiRkL/file_2581.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> the log is very large and it's blocking on loading it perhaps?
<tgBot> <Michele> that's what I thought... where can I get it via adb?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log
<tgBot> <developerfect> (Photo, 1280x630) https://irc.ubports.com/2nfsJJDh/file_2585.jpg
<tgBot> <developerfect> Guys help
<tgBot> <developerfect> Stucked %99
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Ctrl+C and start over?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> with —depth=1?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what else can one do lol
<tgBot> <developerfect> @sopernam
<tgBot> <Michele> @DanChapman, thanks, but it seems it's only this... … ```2017/12/04 20:13:07.543984 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:23:07.876231 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:33:09.694194 INFO connectivity check passed.```
<tgBot> <sopernam> @vanyasem, Usage: repo sync [<project>...] … main.py: error: no such option: —depth
<tgBot> <vanyasem> answered in halium chat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> please don't forward it all over the place
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Michele, Telegram logs may be more useful, but if problem is server side, local logs won't say anything
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Telegram logs are useless, all about notifications is happening in the push client
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You should see the telegram notifications in the push client log as well
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Michele, try to catch it right after restart
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Only if they work ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Registration to tg server happens in the app
<tgBot> <Flohack> Trust me that code is 1 line and works all the time ;) its not complicated, fragile code
<tgBot> <dohbee> And does it log result from the server?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Look the call to Telegram server is basically "Send push notifications to this device using this token." And the server says: Ok.
<tgBot> <dohbee> what if the server says "not ok" ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Why he should, the token is not checked. Its copied to the cloud and then just appended to the url which calls push.ubuntu.com
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, the push client log clearly shows it is connecting fine to the push server
<tgBot> <Flohack> rl where does he say this
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, the API call to telegram could fail for all kinds of reasons
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, This log entry means only that this page is reachable: http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html
<tgBot> <Flohack> connectivity check ok means NOT conn to the push server
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I put my hands in fire that this is not the problem ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Michele, This tests only that you got internet
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its not testing the push server. The logs of this client are actually not very helpful
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thats why I said, we need logs from startup
<tgBot> <Michele> @Flohack, I just restarted...
<tgBot> <Flohack> For some reason there is no upstart script to restart the push client
<tgBot> <Michele> I'll restart again now
<tgBot> <Flohack> does anyone know which service starts ubuntu-push
<tgBot> <DanChapman> upstart ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Lol which script ^^
<tgBot> <Michele> ```$ cat ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log … 2017/12/04 20:13:07.543984 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:23:07.876231 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:33:09.694194 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:43:15.751439 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:53:19.272063 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:55:39.046458 INFO using addr: https://push.ubuntu.com/delivery-hosts â€
<tgBot> 20:55:41.885581 INFO connectivity check passed.``` … this could be better 😁
<tgBot> <Flohack> thats too early ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> try again in 30secs
<tgBot> <DanChapman> script? you mean the upstart job right? /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-push-client.conf or are we thinking of different things here ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Why it cannot be restarted from cmdline
<tgBot> <DanChapman> `restart ubuntu-push-client` works for me
<tgBot> <Michele> @Flohack, mmmh... it's the same
<tgBot> <Michele> @DanChapman, may I try this ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ restart ubuntu-push-client … ubuntu-push-client start/running, process 16967```
<tgBot> <dohbee> close tg, delete your u1 account, reboot, add u1 account in system settings, start tg again, disable notifications in main app settings, then re-enable notifications
<tgBot> <Michele> @dohbee, @Rawcode
<tgBot> <Rawcode> It works?
<tgBot> <Michele> @DanChapman, ```$ restart ubuntu-push-client … ubuntu-push-client start/running, process 7627 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log … 2017/12/04 20:13:07.543984 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:23:07.876231 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:33:09.694194 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:43:15.751439 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:53:19.272063 
<tgBot> check passed. … 2017/12/04 20:55:39.046458 INFO using addr: https://push.ubuntu.com/delivery-hosts … 2017/12/04 20:55:41.885581 INFO connectivity check passed. … 2017/12/04 21:03:21.083328 INFO using addr: https://push.ubuntu.com/delivery-hosts```
<tgBot> <Michele> @Rawcode, probably, I've never tried...
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Michele, It feels strange to talk to another Italian in English haahah
<tgBot> <Michele> ahahah do you prefer switch to the italian group?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> It's the same ahah
<Vercas> The UBports installer for Windows doesn't detect my Nexus 5, it seems.
<Vercas> It's asking me to reboot to bootloader. However, I am in the bootloader...
<Vercas> Any ideas? :(
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, I had the same problem. Something about drivers. The easy way is get a Ubuntu 16.04 PC and install through it
<Vercas> tgBot: Would forwarding the USB device to a Ubuntu VM do the trick?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it should
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, If this shouldn't work Try something like a livecd
<Vercas> @Rawcode, roger.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, Try this. In terminal write this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools" then press enter
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Then use this
<tgBot> <Rawcode> https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<Vercas> Right now I'm updating packages in my VM, heh.
<Vercas> Also, wow, that tool looks neat!
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Rawcode, This is pretty straightforward
<Vercas> Although the disclaimer saddens me a bit.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, It is
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, What makes you worry?
<Vercas> Worry?
<Vercas> I'm not worried, just bummed out that I cannot dual-boot Ubuntu Touch w/ Android.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, I presume it's a device limitation, it's not a pc sadly :/. Anyway there are some project in the web for a dual boot system in android devices, but I don't know a lot of these
<Vercas> I tried MultiROM, and it fails badly when it tries to boot Ubuntu Touch.
<Vercas> I'm seeing the Google logo and the open lock... forever.
<Vercas> Anyhow, I bought another phone just for Android. (I 100% need it)
<tgBot> <Rawcode> What phone are you using for ut?
<Vercas> Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, Same here :)
<Vercas> I love this phone. Too bad I managed to destroy the Android installation on it, heh.
<Vercas> The hardware is rock solid. I've replaced the battery twice, but that's about it.
<Vercas> I bought it a month after it was launched.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, Lol
<Vercas> I bought two, actually. The other is for my brother. He's still using it as well.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> The only thing I've replaced is the power button
<Vercas> Brilliant investment. While my friends had to purchase at least two phones in the meantime, my bro and I are rocking our Nexus 5's.
<Vercas> root@ubuntu:~# magic-device-tool
<Vercas> cannot perform readlinkat() on the mount namespace file descriptor of the init process: Permission denied
<Vercas> Now this is strange.
<Vercas> Gonna try a restart. that usually fixes things.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Have you installed those packages?
<Vercas> The two you dependency packages you mentioned? Yes.
<Vercas> Had them installed long ago, actually. Just updated them.
<Vercas> I've used this Ubuntu VM with my Nexus 7.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, Perfect
<Vercas> Hold on, gonna upgrade my 14.04 VM to 16.04, heh.
<Vercas> What's perfect? Lol.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i wish i could still use my n5
<Vercas> FWIW my Nexus 7 is so fucked, when you look up the word "fucked" in a dictionary, the example is my Nexus 7.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i totally regret getting a pixel
<Vercas> @dohbee How come?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Vercas, If you used this virtual machine with success, there is a chance that it can works with ut installation
<Vercas> I wouldn't call my experience with my Nexus 7 a success.
<Vercas> I installed Bohdi Linux on it...
<Vercas> I just restarted it.
<Vercas> Wish me luck.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Vercas, the person that replaced my power button fried part of the mainboard, so bt/wifi don't work any more
<tgBot> <dohbee> and the pixel is the worst phone i've ever owned
<Vercas> Aw. This is why I don't trust anyone to repair my equipment. Last time I sent a laptop for repairs because the DC in socket wasn't gripping onto the plug... I got it back with "a new socket", got charged 50 quid...
<Vercas> And when I looked at it, it was the same damn socket (identical wear pattern), they just pulled out some pieces inside it to make it grip stronger.
<Vercas> Two months later, it caught fire.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, if i could have gotten the stupid button to line up properly on the board, i would have done it myself
<Vercas> The cable actually caught fire.
<Vercas> The contact in the socket was so poor, the ressistence increased to absurd levels and the plug basically cooked itself.
<Vercas> Okay, no more errors from the tool... Gonna try to make a back up of my phone first.
<Vercas> "Optimizing apps"... Android being Android. -_-
<Vercas> This tool isn't seeing my phone either.
<tgBot> <matv1> Do we have an ofono specialist in our community? does anyone maintain that actively in UbPorts?
<Vercas> So, it's seeing it now. Just had to accept the key for USB debugging. I'm flashing Ubuntu Touch now...
<tgBot> <matv1> some of us have had discussions that we really ought to be supporting cell-broadcasting (sms-bc) which is part of the gsm standard.
<tgBot> <matv1> right now we dont
<tgBot> <matv1> oh hello @dohbee ! great to see you here
<tgBot> <matv1> been around long?
<Vercas> So, uh, my phone is in the Ubports Recovery right now. The magic tool isn't doing anything at all anymore.
<Vercas> Not sure what to do.
<Vercas> I tried going back to the bootloader, the tool crashed, now Android is booting on my phone..?
<tgBot> <dohbee> hi @matv1 . been on here a few days
<tgBot> <matv1> cool! working on any ubports code as well ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> nope
<tgBot> <matv1> or whatever name you like to give it?
<tgBot> <dohbee> just lurking and expounding knowledge/wisdom when it seems appropriate
<tgBot> <matv1> ah great! needless to say youre contributing here would be invaluable
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Sometimes expounding also criticism ^^
<tgBot> <matv1> haha we are also all used to that from the Canonical days
<tgBot> <Flohack> @matv1, Why everybody tells me this 😆
<tgBot> <dohbee> pondering trying to raise some money with patreon or such to continue with the accidental fork of u8 i started and some additional ideas i have to make it more awesome
<tgBot> <matv1> the annoying thing is that he tends to be right most times
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, one man's wisdom is another's criticism :)
<Vercas> My Ubuntu VM no longer responds to mouse movement...
<tgBot> <matv1> @Flohack no that I have your attention: about my Ofono question
<tgBot> <matv1> do you who knows anything about that?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @matv1 is nobody working on that in upstream ofono?
<tgBot> <matv1> They might but I am not even sure if it is ofono that needs work. maybe ofono is ready for cell broadcasting and it only needs an interface
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, looks like it might support it already
<tgBot> <Flohack> @matv1, No sorry. So far none here except a few bits in Halium group maybe and @mariogrip are playing with Ofono
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I have
<tgBot> <dohbee> i guess maybe a patch to telephony-service or something could add necessary notifications
<tgBot> <matv1> ok, I will ping him when I see him around
<tgBot> <Flohack> he is here ^^
<tgBot> <matv1> hey @mariogrip do you know about cell broadcasting?
<tgBot> <dohbee> looks like it would be reasonably easy to implement something in dialer-app and telephony-service for it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @matv1, No not really something i have been looking into, but not sure how this can be tested tough. but should not be too hard to hook up if rild has support for it
<tgBot> <dohbee> ofono already has a dbus API for it
<tgBot> <matv1> ok well to give you some context: in the Netherlands almost all mobile phones are connected to the government emergency broadcasting service called NL alert
<tgBot> <matv1> so if a dynamite factory in your region is on fire you would typically receive such a message
<tgBot> <dohbee> just need appropriate screeching death howl to play with popups when necessary, and then some glue code, from what i can see
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, oh then it *should* be simple to hook up
<tgBot> <mariogrip> please add a bug report on it *if not alredy there* so we can track it and get it implemented
<tgBot> <matv1> i checked. there is no bug report yet.
<tgBot> <matv1> there used to be one in launchpad though
<tgBot> <matv1> (not from me btw :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can't believe the people working on telephony side at canonical didn't implement this. :-/
<tgBot> <matv1> people? i got the impression the only person who was truly dedicating his time to telephony was Tony Espy
<tgBot> <matv1> bit thinly spread
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Vercas, you're installing from a VM?
<tgBot> <matv1> @mariogrip against what should i file the bug? I cant file against ubports/ofono for some reason
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think he was doing anything on the UI side though. only the low level bits
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @matv1, the Ubuntu touch repo
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @matv1, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<tgBot> <matv1> @mariogrip right. will do that. Thanks
<tgBot> <matv1> @dohbee, want to give a hint on which awsumness you are thinking of :) ?
<tgBot> <sopernam> finally im sync repo
<tgBot> <sopernam> 😂🤘
<tgBot> <dohbee> @matv1, decentralized push notifications, for one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, GitHub.com/mariogrip/notifyer-specs
<tgBot> <matv1> I was just gonna say :) you could do that here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No fork needes
<tgBot> <dohbee> i wasn't planning to fork anything for push notifications
<tgBot> <matv1> decentralized like in the way that Matrix is  you mean?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @matv1, jep, it explains it a little here https://github.com/mariogrip/notifyer-specs/blob/master/specs.md (still unfinish though)
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know enough details about matrix, so i guess i would say "sort of"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I kinda think that the Matrix protocol itself could make a good notification service. But I don't know enough about messaging
<tgBot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you mean in the way that they uses bridges to exend to other platforms?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, in the way that it's just a protocol for syncing JSON from server to server
<tgBot> <matv1> ah
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think sending plain json around is not a great idea though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Matrix provides plenty of encryption options
<Vercas> @UniversalSuperBox Yes, and it worked. It's installed. :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Great!
<Vercas> The UI ain't easy to navigate without a universal back button. o.o
<Vercas> I cannot activate my Ubuntu One account. -_-
<Vercas> Webshite says to me, "Bad bot! Go away!"
<tgBot> <dohbee> you probably have an extension that's doing something naughty
<Vercas> So... Any recommended e-mail clients?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dekko in the OpenStore is stable but has its quirks. Dekko 2 in the openstore is not yet finished
#ubports 2017-12-05
<tgBot> tryexceptpass was added by: tryexceptpass
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mr. Anderson...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, I love your username, @tryexceptpass. A true `F it.` moment.
<tgBot> <tryexceptpass> Thank you 😬
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @tryexceptpass, Hello @tryexceptpass and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Helmi4X> Ubuntu touch can install in another phone sir like Chinese phone ( Xioami ) ? Real Rom not virtual .. ?  … Thanks before
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> who do I talk to regarding support for the click system? not any particular click app, but rather the click framework itself
<tgBot> chihchun was added by: chihchun
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz I think it was in xenial canonical ended support of click in favour of snap. So it's not currently maintained. What are you wanting to know anyway? someone here might be able to help
<tgBot> <Flohack> I wish sometimes we would have the same energy ON TOPIC:
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 258x69) https://irc.ubports.com/5vrB0w5y/file_2622.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Flo I'm sorry that's my fault
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I take all the responsibility for that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, actually you actually know about my problem, we spoke, that the click will not install xmir app properly, because when it creats launcher for your app, it will not copy XMir flags over from your app's .desktop file
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Did not take a look, what is it all about? =)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, do you know if  snap will be able to handle that properly at least?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, about me creating an off-topic chat ? :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that gets all the attention
<tgBot> <vanyasem> instead of the main one
<tgBot> <Flohack> Time to leave it 😆
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere Congratz for the last podcast, love it. Thank you sir as usual. Great work.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 16.04 OTA-4 … No due date Last updated about 8 hours ago
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Why I can't paste anything?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> The past button doesn't work?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> no it doesnt
<tgBot> <Flohack> It works but not in Telegram 😆
<tgBot> <Rawcode> I'm trying to paste a URL in podbird but nothing
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack , Hi, I would like to ask pls, trying to reply to new persons that are joining SG it also does not work, for us Welcomers is important, is there possibility Flo to fix that soon pls?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @milkor73, What do you mean with it does not work?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Hello Flo and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack, I can reply you now, but not new commer
<tgBot> <Flohack> You mean until he wrote smth
<tgBot> <Flohack> because there is no message bubble right?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @chihchun, Test
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @chihchun, Hello Rex and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> From Android. So not a real test
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack, Yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> Please file a ticket for this ^^
<tgBot> <milkor73> OK
<tgBot> <fekz115> Hello, can I ask questions about porting UT to new device in this chat?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @fekz115, A little. Please be patient and don't take up too much space 😀 For detailed stuff, Halium group is more appropriate but that group is more for people who are already making a lot of progress
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> hey guys, I've been asked many times or the question has been asked in general: SSH. … I've promised some time ago I would cover this, and now I have. … @Flohack I relicensed ssh-pull-id to MIT, so I think it is super permissive now, would you consider including it in UT? The rationale (if you don't rememebr sine lot of discussion happens here) is also explained in the post in the chapter "SSH on Ubuntu Touch" (can jumpt directly form the t
<tgBot> content), subsection called "deploy its public key to the UT device". … the post: kriscode.blogspot.tw/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <fekz115> I just biginner in ut, and now I download sources. Tell me is there some soft in ut like logcat in android? If no, how to debug it?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, pls let me know which link, and I'll fix right now
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, The one in your Telegram message, at the bottom
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> works now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I forgot to hit "Publish: button :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yup, can confirm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thank you!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @fekz115, I wish you success but porting is quite honestly not a task for a beginner, especially if you have no experience of UT. Forget everything you know about desktop distros, modified Android (Lineage). This is a hundred times more complicated. For now, install and learn about UT, until you are 'advanced'
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Tought i'd share some of  the changes i made to Camera app photo roll UI :  https://youtu.be/-nAW3sgY8EI
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> (Still under work...)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Eranuzan, +1
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @Eranuzan how do you screen cast your device ? , like this ?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ScreenRecording
<artnay> hi all. I have the original ubuntu phone (bq E4.5) and UBports which I installed in June. the device tells me it's running "Ubuntu 15.04 (r1)" and device image is 20170512-1010. I can't find any OTA updates and http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/ has recovery-krilling.img dated in May.
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @lduboeuf  Exactly :)
<artnay> are there any updates available? if yes, how do I obtain those? I'd like to know if krack has been fixed
<tgBot> <milkor73> There is quite Long OTA 2, soon will arrive OTA 3
<tgBot> <milkor73> I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> Try here pls, I did not modify the welcome message, sorry
<tgBot> Sqmplr was added by: Sqmplr
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, Please make a ticket on the tracker for that, so that we can disucss this in a broader way ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, sure
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Hello @Sqmplr ! … Welcome in the Ubports Supergroup!  … I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 240x153) https://irc.ubports.com/cafwPfjF/file_2630.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, Thanks, feedback appreciated.
<tgBot> <Flohack> hype Alert! Telegram will try to send 1st messages to our server ^^
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, \o/
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nGS21Uu0/file_2631
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Eranuzan, wha??  is that an old-school date stamp on there?  Nice!  this seems like 'news' to me?  Or 'hint of news' ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lduboeuf, what would it take to turn this into an app?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, i know that this isn't the point of make our push server but... will it solve in the future our problems with notifications?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lets see, at least it will be easier to debug, for example if your device is not registering I can take a look on the server to confirm that. We cant do that now
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 👍 understood! thanks Florian
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, this seems like 'news' ... let me know if anything successfull happens and then submit it to the news desk please :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Also I plan to introduce metrics to better see any bottlenekcs there like message/minute etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Of course Sire
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @wayneoutthere, humm, no idea, we should ask to real UT devs :)
<tgBot> 「 B O I 」 was added by: 「 B O I 」
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello 「 B O I 」 and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Eranuzan, Nice!
<tgBot> Pascal92 was added by: Pascal92
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @Pascal92 and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, No. It is handled differently, but still a bit messy. And the work to handle snaps under unity8 was never finished. But whether your app uses X11 or Mir depends on which interfaces the snap is connected to
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm. would be nice if those "welcoming new users" messages were private messages. seems like something appropriate for a bot too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've tried both, this works best
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Telegram rules say you shouldn't PM people without express consent
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @dohbee, I think the point was also to keep these messages human on purpose
<tgBot> <milkor73> Human touch
<tgBot> <Flohack> Behold the first notification via ubports push ^^ its real!
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Q5s05fPa/file_2642.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😁
<tgBot> <Flohack> Now its  stuck, nothing coming ^^
<tgBot> onajjar was added by: onajjar
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hello everyone, thanks for the nice efforts here , I’ve got a nextbit Robin ,  can I install Ubuntu touch on it instead of android ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Yep stopped for me as well 🙈
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @onajjar and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> @peternerlich, Thank You so much
<tgBot> <onajjar> I’ll read it and find out
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, Uuuuooooouuuuuhhhhhh
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @onajjar, you can basically find the answer at th bottom of https://ubports.com/page/devices
<tgBot> <onajjar> @peternerlich, Thanks a lot !
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, yes, we are real people sending real welcome messages.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Nice try Markov chain bot
<tgBot> <peternerlich> `w e   a r e   n o t   a u t o m a t e d   i n   a n y   w a y`
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Y U THINK BOT?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> `bow before us human`
<tgBot> <Mohannes> I THINK NOT
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Great news! The Millennial Member Audiocast has now been launched!  Get the link and info here on the news channel: … https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, This is a very important milestone: congratulations!
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Bf0FI85c/file_2647.mp4
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, Yeah!!!
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> @Flohack, that's nice !!!!!!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok so let me do this public ANNOUNCEMENT: With OTA-3 we will switch push notification, right before end of year. There will be a dead period after OTA-3 is out and Telegram switched services. Until you update your device you wont receive any notifications. Now comes the more important part: DEVEL and RC images will get the switch sooner, and therefore will have a longer dead period. I try to keep it as small as possible, but it will be 3 or 4 days p
<tgBot> <Gabigol> It require ubuntu on login? Or we can remove it from the account manager?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Gabigol, It will still require it, since the push client uses it as a precondition. Its only a server change
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Flohack sorry I went hush for a couple of days. I also must admit ignorance to how security is handled across different web browsers. I know that in desktop Ubuntu, Firefox has individual security patches, as does it's upgrades etc. But the default Vivid repo just has one version of Firefox and all the other programs/packages I think. So I assumed that security-dependent programs like web browsers would have some level of independent security layers
<tgBot> maintained by Canonical and now, Ubports. I guess not. Not too much of a problem though because it's the narcoleptic offspring of an inbred snail and a tortoise with broken legs. So slow as to be unusable, and it seems even more so on Ubports OTAs! Hopefully the move to 16.04 will fix both
<tgBot> <Seumas> the security and the speed, like The Flash from Justice League :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> *and none of the packages seem to be maintained, being from a two and a half year old/extinct version of Ubuntu
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Wooooo
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Seumas, "it's the narcoleptic offspring of an inbred snail and a tortoise with broken legs" Awesome line... I'm going to steal that one! LOL
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Well without going to omuch into details, but bear in mind the UBports is a "Distro-Follower", similar to a flavour of Ubuntu. We dont have time and resources to provide or own packages, specifically crafted with more spirit than upstream Ubuntu. If there is anyone volunteering to be a browser maintainer, be my guest. Besides that, oxide engine plus Chromium base will get updates, but we had broken all BQ devices last time we tried. Its all
<tgBot> so easy for us. :) - Firefox is not phone-specific, nor is it a core App
<tgBot> <dohbee> updating oxide is a massive pain to do
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's basically a full time job in itself
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think the UN classifies it as torture and a crime against humanity
<tgBot> <Mattia> Guys, it is possible to install ubports without ubports installer?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Time has come for Ubuntu Touch users to being able to launch HTOP in their Terminals!😁😁 … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/htop.emanuelesorce
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Mattia, You can try magic-device-tool as alternative installer
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, With commandline tool ubuntu-device-flash for example
<tgBot> <Mattia> In a windows pc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i see, well I will wait untill snap lands on my UT then try to figure out what can be hacked around. It would be nice to fix clicks but I dont know where to ask for help.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, you can google cdk installer
<tgBot> <Flohack> no not cdk what was the name CPT installer ^^
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @TronFortyTwo, High Five!  That is pretty sweet.  Thanks!
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> 🙏
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/9e5wYO0o/file_2653.jpg
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> YAY!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TronFortyTwo, Just now when we added htop to the rootfs 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, You have it running with full greeter?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or...
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Flohack, oh😶
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ohhhhhh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Flohack, Anyway, it's a test, I can package other tools too
<tgBot> <Flohack> sure!
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> I accept suggestions 😂
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @TronFortyTwo, ☕️ I send you a virtual coffee :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> First thing I launch on bootup... is `nmon` ... I love it for watching system activity as well as network activity.  Is that a good candidate?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/bUctcyaD/file_2655.jpg
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> sure, I'll do it
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> cool... I have it in a libertine conatiner on the M10 but didn't set it up on the N5.  This would be awesome =)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I smell progress....
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Flohack, But there isn't Nexus 4
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, Hmmmm I take a look when I am home
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Flohack, Thanks
<tgBot> <Mattia> And i can't use ubports because It can't find phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, Did you check udev rules?
<tgBot> <Mattia> No... How?
<tgBot> <reliable1> (Photo, 800x460) https://irc.ubports.com/xjoWrnQv/file_2657.jpg
<tgBot> <reliable1> (Photo, 635x476) https://irc.ubports.com/nhAeQVlR/file_2659.jpg
<tgBot> <reliable1> (Photo, 542x500) https://irc.ubports.com/ar7lKUQO/file_2660.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, See Github of the ubports installer, I added instructions on the README.md file
<tgBot> <Mattia> But i have got Windows, bot Linux
<tgBot> <Mattia> Udev is in Linux
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mattia, I thought you mean you did not find it in Linux ^^ sry
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-app-launch/blob/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku/desktop-hook.c
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> A news item about the App Poll Results has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> [english] … We're sorry.  There may have been a video embed problem in the Millennial Member Audiocast link.  It has now been corrected if you refresh the link:  … https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3/post/ubports-millennial-member-audiocast-mma-103 … Sorry for any inconvenience and enjoy the show.
<tgBot> dcavedon was added by: dcavedon
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @dcavedon, Wooo! Hi Dario!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hello @dcavedon and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz actually, reading this code again, it should keep the X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable key if the .desktop in the click package has it
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz If this is breaking for you, can you pastebin the before and after (one created in ~/.local/share/applications), for your app?
<tgBot> <NicholasDchub> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/WwBRIJoH/file_2663.jpg help me... i restart to bootloader, but this...
<tgBot> Antonio Pardo was added by: Antonio Pardo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf is your PR in-progress?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> humm i added another doc, but did not PR yet
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Antonio and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @UniversalSuperBox should i PR all at once ?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> ok sorry, all is fine now
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> (if i made no mistake of course :) )
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @Flohack, Wauuuuuu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf, It's fine. I just kept seeing commits.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything you push to master goes into the PR
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wanted to make sure before doing a review
<tgBot> <NotKit> @vanyasem, you can?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> 👍
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I don't know if it is a realistic alternative but I see that Vivaldi are releasing ARM builds: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/vivaldi-browser-arm-raspberry-pi
<tgBot> <dohbee> Probably not really.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and Vivaldi is also a fork of Chromium these days anyway, right?
<tgBot> <dohbee> if ubports is moving to qt 5.9, it'd probably be better to port webbrowser-app over to QtWebEngine instead
<tgBot> <petya230> @Crash_Burn, What is this right? App name?
<tgBot> <petya230> Its not htop
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Some people think that QtWebEngine is dead slow ;) - never tried myself
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, I don't know. It's new in 5.9 though, and is meant to replace the older qtwebkit afaik
<tgBot> <Flohack> We should give it a try, yes. Whats the underlying engine there
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Fork of old opera, without-chromium opera
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, not sure. i don't know much about it myself. just saw it suggested to the yunit person instead of trying to bother with oxide on gcc 7 and qt 5.9 and upgrading it to newer chromium
<tgBot> <dohbee> @archi_dagac, oh. but it's just a browser, and not open source, afaict?
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> I dont know how source
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://vivaldi.com/source/?lang=en_US and pretty sure it is based on chromium
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not something that ubports can distribute, nor something that could be embedded in other apps
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I don't think it was to begin with though
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh hmm
<tgBot> <dohbee> no git?
<tgBot> <dohbee> so weird
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Nope only forks that folks have extracted to github etc
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, indeed
<tgBot> <dohbee> well let's see what's in this massive tarball
<tgBot> <dohbee> 720 MB is freaking huge for a source tree
<tgBot> <dohbee> and that's compressed
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, Chromium, just like Oxide. I recall Marius was already giving it a try, but got some error with building iirc ^^
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Don't know if this is relevant and don't have time to join this discussion but is maybe qupzilla  (falkon) an option for new browser?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not just about a "browser"
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Ok sorry xD
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok vivaldi is based on chromium, indeed
<tgBot> <Flohack> @demokrit atomos, We have not many choices, since most websites will reject unknown user agent strings and also rely on functions. I think unfortunately Chromium is a must
<tgBot> <dohbee> and a browser being available on ARM, doesn't mean it works on mir, or well with touch
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep
<tgBot> <dohbee> 3.7G vivaldi-source
<tgBot> <dohbee> crikey
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😳
<tgBot> <DanChapman> that's insane
<tgBot> <dohbee> webbrowser-app doesn't just provide the "browser" in ubuntu. it handles multiple instances and confinement, so each "web app" remains separated; and provides the Ubuntu.Web component for embedding in apps (ie, the online accounts login pages)
<tgBot> <dohbee> and oxide-qt provides integration between chromium and Qt, and another qml component which the browser bits are built on
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know how well qtwebengine is, but it's gotta be better than maintaining oxide
<tgBot> <dohbee> apple/google/mozilla/ms have basically made it impossible to build reasonable alternative rendering engines now, though :-/
<tgBot> <delijati> how big is the current firefox source tree
<tgBot> <delijati> as is understand it ... qtwebengine is pretty outdated !? as is shipped in the release cycles of qt .. and that can be a long time ago
<tgBot> <dohbee> well it's all in rust now, iiuc
<tgBot> <dohbee> so probably not as big as it was in c++, depending on how much "third party" junk they keep in-tree
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would anybody want to watch the API docs build?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well here you go: https://travis-ci.org/ubports/api-docs/builds/312039819
<tgBot> <dohbee> @delijati, Well, every release of anything is going to be outdated, because it's a release and not git/hg/whatever master.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Qt 5.9 (which is what we'll likely use) is an LTS btw. They keeps backporting security patches for QtWebEngine/Chromium … e.g. http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtwebengine.git/tree/dist/changes-5.9.2/?h=v5.9.2
<tgBot> <delijati> yeah but qt shipped with ubuntu 17.04 is from 13. Dezember 2016 5.7.1 and thats pretty "new"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are 5.9 packages, no worries
<tgBot> <dohbee> @delijati, 17.04 will be end of life next month anyway
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh webengine is in 5.6 too; and 5.6 is an "lts" release of qt
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, best suggestion so far is to replace oxide with webengine. but i don't know how easy it will be
<tgBot> <Flohack> I need some volunteers for a small test plz
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack Depends for what
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can you, after I tell here, wait 5 secs and then mention me with @Flohack ? I need to see how fast notifications are being processed and if it spawns processes or handles the queue. I need roughly 10-20 ppl ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack spam time
<tgBot> <Flohack> AFTER I TELL!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <Flohack> I want to create a moment of synchronous actions if possible ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> so raise your hands who is ready?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not many hands.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> So ok. after I say now! wait 5 secs and then mention me plz ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> NOW!
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack hey! you!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think you just need a bot to spam you @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Florian
<tgBot> <Flohack> too late this was more than 5 secs lol
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :(
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I tried
<tgBot> <Flohack> sure it was useful. In some way ;) at least for a nice screenshot
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :D
<tgBot> <Konrad_Fichtner> @Flo
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Q7htCerA/file_2670.jpg
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack
<tgBot> <dohbee> so, it looks like porting webbrowser-app to webengine should be doable, but will be a fair bit of work
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Ern_st, To late
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its hard to tell how much message we can handle, but I think it will be at least 200/s :) - for the beginning should be enough
<tgBot> <dohbee> what is with those icons
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> @demokrit atomos, Firefox in Libertine container looks like good alternative to official Web Browser. Firefox already can be launched on UT and it's UI can be well tweaked for phone screen (UI elements size can be increased, etc.)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, asking me?
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> And Firefox do not eat much memory as Chromium do.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well about the icons in your screenshot, not necessarily if you know the answer
<tgBot> <Flohack> you mean why they are not showing the supergroup symbol?
<tgBot> <dohbee> is that what it's supposed to be?
<tgBot> <dohbee> but more the paper plane icon
<tgBot> <dohbee> it looks way out of place
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Its telegram symbol, it was always like that ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you click it, it will open telegram app and the respective conversation
<tgBot> <dohbee> really? i thought it was supposed to be the app icon
<tgBot> <Flohack> Not sure where it comes from. Maybe the push helper can register that additionally?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, It's in the desktop file. an x-canonical-* field or something like that
<tgBot> <DanChapman> if you remove that field you get the normal app icon back.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, for some reason the "symbolic" svg doesn't at all match the actual app icon
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, Last time I tried Firefox in libertine I couldn’t enter passwords because the keyboard wouldn’t pop up with password fields.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Also would libertine/firefox handle all webapps too?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> How about this browser? … https://otter-browser.org/
<tgBot> <sopernam> hi
<tgBot> <sopernam> (Photo, 1280x693) https://irc.ubports.com/CjjgPfVn/file_2672.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<tgBot> <sopernam> 🤘
<tgBot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, nope
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Then that would be only half a solution?
<tgBot> <dohbee> besides, webengine in qt 5.9 is already a newer version of chromium engine than oxide is, i think
<tgBot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, less than half probably, as it doesn't really solve any of the problems with oxide
<tgBot> <dohbee> @samitormanen, also not really a solution. the problem isn't the browser app
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Also, Oxide is being used as module in many QML apps or web apps, so we would still need to find a web engine, even if there's a different browser
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @dohbee, Oh, sorry.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Or keep oxide + a new browser?
<tgBot> <dohbee> why does everyone keep talking about a new browser
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> because I am not an expert like you? What is the deal then?
<tgBot> <dohbee> the core issue is maintenance of the oxide layer
<tgBot> <dohbee> and it can be replaced by qt webengine easily enough, while breaking the fewest number of apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> and there would be no real reason to keep oxide itself, if the browser was going to be replaced. really, webbrowser-app needs to stay, because it's a core part of what makes ubuntu on a phone mildly useful outside of voice/sms
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> drop oxide and use qtwebengine instead?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> sorry I am a noob, I am just trying to understand a bit
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I agree with you
<tgBot> <dohbee> right, replace oxide inside webbrowser-app with qt webengine seems like the best option
<tgBot> <dohbee> and don't apologize :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> asking questions and learning is fine. no need to apologize for it. apologies are for being rude or something. :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you. I am learning a lot reading here and I appreciate that a lot.
<tgBot> <milkor73> me also
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere Did you tick on your todo nextcloud cal test ?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @malditobastardo, 👍
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> me too
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> i think that guys like me miss the big picture of how things work on UT, what are the implications. Finding information is really hard sometimes. So sparse. Would love to see architectures and inter process communication schemas and so on.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @lduboeuf, me, too. I think that also falls under the topic of documentation which is a huge point made by marius humself near the end of the MMA (→@ubports_news)
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> 👍
#ubports 2017-12-06
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you an app developer? Would you like to be? Do you have no idea what's going on with some of that UITK stuff? … We've got something for you. … Check out https://api-docs.ubports.com/ for automatically generated content about developing Ubuntu Touch!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, i have been waiting for 5 minutes that did not come yet! :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, have you ever heard of the news channel, buddy???  want me to promote this for you?????  Like my question marks????????
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Go for it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yay!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, FEEEEEEL it!
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Dalton, what about adding a link to the tutorials : https://forums.ubports.com/topic/742/version-1-1-of-the-virtual-machine-used-in-the-ubuntu-touch-programming-course & https://forums.ubports.com/topic/184/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/32 somewhere around ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Wayne, i guess succesfull setup of the online account for Nextcloud, but no calendar ? did you activate it in the setup of the online account ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> desolee but I haven't even tried.  i just downloaded the file sycn yesterday and no time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but i'm getting close to quitting now (my eyes are burning and back broken) so hopefully soon???
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Thus have a good night ^^
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, i did calendar... hmm. how did I do that.  let me check....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i think I did Owncloud
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but i have a next cloud server
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so you tried NC but it failed?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Are you in devel or stable ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> uh... devel i think
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yep. devel - just checked
<tgBot> <Ern_st> No, with my nextcloud server the Nextcloud online account and the calendar sync works. But for some person it's that the calendar sync doesn't works WITH the nextcloud online account.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> weird..............
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so yuou want me to log in with my online browser thing for NC and see if the calendar is working?  One thing happened for my business
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> my business partner who is foolish and uses Apple products cannot get the calendar to sync
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but it works fine on my thunderbird...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that is a mystery this month for sure... maybe related?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i was thinking maybe it's because I didn't upgrade my NC server in a LONG time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> here is a question; is there a family friendly Off Topic group where we could discuss this?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> here join here and anyone else who wants to watch us chat about this: … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> topic is: owncloud/nextcloud
<tgBot> <Ern_st> :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> all are welcome in the Lab if you want to follow.  But it keeps the blah blah down for those here who dont
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ern_st, Not the purpose of the api docs, but I agree that's a good idea
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Yep because at the end it's a example how to use it ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #rememberthisdalton
<tgBot> <Ern_st> This one also could be interesting even if not entirely complet ... http://qmlrocks.github.io/tutorial/advanced.html #rememberthisdalton
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, thank you i ll hv a look into this
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, then perhaps it is a matter of the version of click on my image. because i tested that it does not keep the flag on my phone. i flashed ut to Nexus5 though so can test there as it has different image than mx4 which i tested on earlier.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, for me click is not required at all i hv my own installer i was thinking about other users, and having to manually do sth afterwards is not better than just installing it from my installer
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, or faking user agent
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, that makes me devwlop an idea that there could be more than one webbrowser on ut, ie: … - the current one for handling webapps and confinement. It could allow to set flexible user agent per webapp. … - another one could be used as a regular webbrowser which does not spawn webapps within itself and whether or not it has to be confined, idk, would prefer not but that just me perhaps … - 3rd one could be named with "desktop mode" so
<tgBot> visually distinct from the 2nd, and it would load webpages as a desktop user agent. it does not even need to be a separate application from the 2nd one just have a modified launcher that adds a command line param for desktop mode and should be able to open as a separate window from the 2nd one … just an idea not a proposal, take it or not. user would not need to be directly aware of the 1st and 2nd+3rd would allow for separating mobile and desktop modes int
<tgBot> browsers, but actually instances.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well you claim click is broken. if you don't care because you have your own installer, then what's the issue? if you want to see the issue fixed when installing as a click, then a comparison of the before and after .desktop files will help isolate the issue and perhaps fix it
<tgBot> <dohbee> re: your browser suggestsions, there are already alternate browsers available. anyone can install them and use them instead of the default browser app
<tgBot> <dohbee> and webbrowser-app should already have code that automatically switches between mobile/standard user agents depending on window sizes (ie, so that one could get non-mobile versions of sites that are broken when using windowed mode on an external display)
<tgBot> <dohbee> the solution to some issue in the core browser is not to ship multiple alternate browsers by default, though.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i missunderstood, yes i will test off course, as i said i have tested on mx4 will also test on nexus5 because they hv different images
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i was refering to pastebin part
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes that i understand
<tgBot> <dohbee> would be nice if there was a nice rendering engine that wasn't built on top of 20+ years of code getting sloshed around by all kinds of different people and companies with different interests
<tgBot> <dohbee> but writing one these days is nigh impossible
<tgBot> <dohbee> :-/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i know a guy who done just that but not for webbrowser but a general rendering engine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just started testing on UT rwcwntly
<tgBot> <dohbee> engine for rendering what?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anything graphical, he will try to publish PDF viewer on UT based off his rendering engine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and super fast too even comparing to some commercial ones.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if added DOM on top of that could make a webbrowser rendering
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x1267) https://irc.ubports.com/RrDgA58W/file_2679.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x257) https://irc.ubports.com/hpyrXibW/file_2681.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this guys is also a veteran in Object Pascal, we became friends as I was popularizing Lazarus on UT
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> crazy it's been a year and Lazarus still not being the major IDE for UT and Plasma, I need to do better job
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't see why it would be
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, because u are not familiar with it thats why you dont see ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> there is literally no better IDE for visual RAD development on the entirety of Linux platforms
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't need to be familiar with the ide. i'm not terribly familiar with the qt one either
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can build QML applications in lazarus?
<tgBot> <dohbee> afaict it's aim is to be an open source clone of delphi, built on free pascal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> making apps with lazarus is a breeze and right after you done you can immediately open your projext on another platform and compile natively there as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> write once compile everywhwre. after wrote app for UT it can be compiled foe desktop linux windows osx as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and also the ide itself runs off your phone which is on-device and off-device (x forwarding) app development
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i will be realeasing a customized package for lazarus  that is UT aware
<tgBot> <dohbee> that did not answer the question i asked
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes currently stable bindings are for qt4 and qt5 bindings are called alpha stage
<tgBot> <dohbee> no, not qt4 or qt5. QML
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i have not yet made qt5 apps with it it is in the pipeline though
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> no qml and lazarus are separate approaches. sure u can make use of qml but it will defeat the purpose of lazarus which does not depend on writing code for UI
<tgBot> <dohbee> not building pascal apps using wx with the qt backend. i mean writing actual QML and javascript and being able to use the ubuntu ui toolkit and everything that makes an ubuntu phone app and ubuntu phone app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it uses visual deaigner
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and its own library of GUI compone ts that just use whichever widgetset to draw it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> gtk qt etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> qml has its own defined components
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so opposite direcions really
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with qml can you creaye completely new GUI control feom scratxh?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think the problem is that i'm not familiar with lazarus here. more it seems that you are unfamiliar with the goals which made ubuntu-touch ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because with lazarus you can and atop any widgetset
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, oh i am but i also think that you dont control whether people decide to follow your goals or not, you show them choices and they make the call
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> after all Canonical abandonned thwir goals already once
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> imho they skipped completely some great alternative aspects but well
<tgBot> <dohbee> you have the choice to use lazarus already. so why do you feel the need that you should be forcing it upon others?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ultimately what is more important, making sure your usage follows official goals or that u are able to make apps easily and get your ideas to realization fast regardless of what someone else thought the goals were
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i absolutely dont foce anyone nor think it is a good idea to do so
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did use an expression "major IDE for UT" but I did not mean the official
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> major as in popular
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but alternative
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I never ever have assumed for a second that I would force anyone to it, nor ever have I felt that qml approach was bad
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, it can't do the things that make an app an ubuntu phone apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> so like i said in the beginning, i see no reason why it would be the most used IDE in this context
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, that I totally agree on, but it's a fair trade-off, it can do many things that ubuntu touch apps cannot really
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, not even most used, just major as in popular one that matters
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have a personal dedication toward popularizing it as such
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and even then, I mostly want to target users who already use Lazarus, but not UT, to invite them to come over to UT platform
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know what you think it can do that qml apps targeting ubuntu-ui-toolkit can't do, in the context of running on an ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> most of promotion of Lazarus for UT happens outside of here, I target people who already use lazarus on ARM linux, like on single board computers
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, because I don't limit myself to the context of ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Lazarus IDE is for making apps that are not just for UT
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but for any Linux AMR or intel, also OSX, windws, and even some more exotic OSes
<tgBot> <dohbee> could you stop talking in circles? i can build QML apps that run on both ubuntu phone and windows if i want, as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I want, however, to customize Lazarus to UT context better by releasing (current work) some dedicated libraris and components
<tgBot> <dohbee> show me an app built in lazarus that looks like a native app on ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> and not an unscaled gtk+ app running under Xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, can you create your own visual components in your project that was not defined in qml?
<tgBot> <dohbee> what does that mean?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I  could render components that look exactly same as native ones, but I don't have that goal so I have not made such controls
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can write custom widgets in c++
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> QML has a number of defined looks of visual controls and that's it
<tgBot> <dohbee> or i can have QML/JS to draw stuff on a canvas
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I don't like the native buttons for example
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I can make any button that looks and behaves any way I like
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes but in cisual way? or by code?
<tgBot> <dohbee> QtQuick Controls lets you change the style of widgets easily too
<tgBot> <dohbee> what do you mean "visually"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did some simple apps with qml in the past and it is just not a great experience to create GUI with it, compared to how Delphi style visual designing works
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, like in Delphi or C++ Builder (which is Delphi also)
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, bacon is probably not going to sit well with someone who hasn't eaten any meat their entire lives, either
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I am releasing scalable controls, and later on I will use qt5 which probably will make scaling not a problem
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, point taken
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know what you mean about delphi or c++ builder
<tgBot> <dohbee> you said "visuallly" so visualize it
<tgBot> <dohbee> point me at a video, not meaningless brand names
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the way you design app GU with components, componet palette, object inspector, that Delphi has introduced to the IDE realm, is more user friendly and easy to use than what currently is available for qml app development
<tgBot> <dohbee> well that's your opinion
<tgBot> <dohbee> and perhaps it is if that's how you've always done things
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I see, I have a video recently recorded for my product, the video is in Chinese, but it shows the IDE, both on PC (1st half) and on Android phone (2nd half) this is my own IDE (cross-platform) but it uses Delphi style visual designing: … https://youtu.be/rHkCJdZ8GUk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> don't need to watch it all, just skim it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 15:07 part for example where I open up component palette and drop component on the form to manipulate it in a mobile-optimized IDE form designer
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's just editing basic properties afaict, not fundamentally changing the style of a widget
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes well I don't hv a video sample showing how to make a new custom control, sorry
<tgBot> <dohbee> afaik, qt's designer can do the same thing you're doing there, with size/text/whatever
<tgBot> <dohbee> the only real issue with the qt designer side of things was that ubuntu-ui-toolkit did not play nice with it, so you couldn't really use it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the idea is that you drop some other components, some very basic like TRectangle which is a rectangle that can have or not have a border of any style and whichy can have or not have a filling of any color/pattern/image, some very complicated high-level, and after you put them up together you make that into one custom component
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Btw.. just for record.. anything can be done with qt/qml, considering KDE Plasma, and also Unity (to some extent) is written in Qt/QML..
<tgBot> <dohbee> but migrating the uitk stuff over to be based on qtquick-controls-2 should solve that issue
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you can create a button of your own shape/color/style with extra features inside or outside of iut
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, oh I know, it' snot about what can/can't be doen, but about user firendliness, easiness of doing it
<tgBot> <dohbee> for me, it's easier to just write code
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, well then I won't be able to convince you, and I get that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will rather try to convince other people, because you have a clear preference, and that is fine with me, I totally understand
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also the part about qt5 apps for windows, it depends on qt5 being installe don windows, that is fine too, but with lazarus not a requirement, because when you want to compile your app you can link it against any widgetset you have on your system, so I can choose whther I want to compile the very same app on linux with gtk+ or gtk3 or qt4 or qt5 or sth else
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> my app is not widgetset-specific
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is pretty neat if you ask me
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so if i open same project on OSX it will compile it linkied against the widgetset that OSX has (was it cocoa or sth)? Programmer doesnt need to care
<tgBot> <dohbee> i've used enough to know that's not really a great thing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but can if he wants to
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I get it, I don't thing that there is one superior solution that fits all of the scenarios best
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and I also want to be understood, that I am not at all against on in disfavor of the current way of making native UT apps with QT5/QML, I embrace it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just have a personal agenda to popularize an additional alternative and possibly brin some new group of users into the UT platform
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you can't do that by working to fit the apps getting built by lazarus into the confines of what it means to be a confined app installed from a click package running on a ubports device, i'm not sure how much benefit there would be to that, if any
<tgBot> <dohbee> more devs is nice, but only if they're actually willing to try and fit into the confines of the platform
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, 1. I want to find way to confine apps made with lazarus, I so far failed using click, but I will re-approach this, and also next in my pipeline is qt5 apps with lazarus which should solve the problem as Xmir will no longer be involved … 2. I want to allow users to take advantage of unconfined apps. You may not agree with me but that is not my problem, I personally want to be able to choose whther or not I want all that confined with 
<tgBot> app, and sometimes I do, some other times I don't. I want people to have choice as well. Especially because I think of my UT phone as my own computer that I get to decide how I do things.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I don't agree wit you on that one frankly speaking. Even if you are saying those devs would not be welcome, I still will try to make it happen.
<tgBot> <dohbee> the choice of what an app is allowed to do needs to be of the person using said app, not writing it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, confinement is about packaging not coding I thought, as with click, when you put your confinement profile in json manifest. If I take my unconfined app and clikc it with the apparmor manifest it becomes confined, no?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, and also I don't agree. User's freedom is to choose to install the app or not. Devs freedom is to write what ever he /she wants to write
<tgBot> <dohbee> what i am saying is that devs who are not invested in following along with the platform's goals, are not going to be helpful and supportive people in the community. they are going to complain all the time
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> there are use cases that you may not be focused on, but others are interested to explore:
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, freedom and security are not the same thing.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> - UT as IOT server/client … - dedicated integrated systems for dedicated customers, ie. for corporate users … - proprietary systems
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i agree 100%
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, these are vague things with no real meaning, nor do any of them negate anything i have previously said in here
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> here in Tawian I really liked that one beach, Someone went to swim on that beach during typhoona alert, got drowned. GOvernment closed the beach off as dangerous one, because it was safer. Now noone can use it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> that has nothing to do with anything
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, or you don't want to see the meaning I try to convey. People make products, and UT can be used as part of a system, not necesarily it is only to be considered a end user smartphone. There is added value in customizing it beyond the design that is the default one envisoned for the UT platform. … Also, when UT handset lands in the hands of its owner, then some, like me, will not care about the default or right way of using it. I myself
<tgBot> what I want. And I am not the only one. So if you are not welcoming this type of users, I also understand, but I will still hang around and also try to bring more people in.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, it was supposed to do with that I agree that security and freedom are not the same. Perhaps you didn't get it, but that's what it was supposed to be related to.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can install gentoo on your handset for all i care
<tgBot> <dohbee> but then it is not a ubports handset
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, well, I have chosen UT, does that bother you? I want to understand you
<tgBot> <dohbee> no, what bothers me is your abrasiveness and insistence that ubports should basically just be a gentoo install by default where you can do anything you want as trivially as possible
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I want for it possible on iOS to be able to run a daemon like I can on Android, or to access filesystem, but that's not how Apple wants me to use iOS. … If UT becomes like that, I will perhaps try your suggestion with gentoo. Until then, Iwill use UT because it is far better choice on my phone.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, no Rodney, you don't understand what I really want, and you are wrong
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I even explicitely stated multiple times that that is not what I want, what you wrote
<tgBot> <dohbee> then perhaps you should re-examine the statements you've continued to make, because that's exactly what it sounds like you persistently advocate for
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I am sure it is not, but in case I'm wrong you can quote me
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean you literally just now complained about how you don't want to use the APIs which iOS provides and you want to do it outside the scope of what the platform has defined
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, YES, but nowhere I said it should be default, so I don't know how you can so quickly extrapolate my words into a bigger statement that I never expressed
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> possible that my expression is not precise, but also precise that your interpretation is not good
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, and actually NO, again nowhere I said that I "don't want to use the APIs which iOS provides" - you totally made that up yourself
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can't anymore.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, please go have a tea then
<tgBot> <dohbee> please stop.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I think Rodney, that you somehow believe that I am against all the good stuff that is meant to constitute for Ubuntu Touch user experience. Am I right that you think so? … Well, actually I am not, I want to emphasize this. I fully accept the design of UX for Ubuntu Touch, including confinement and native looks, all of it. … At the same time, I am interested in going beyond that design, and taking freedom in making things in my own prefered 
<tgBot> not advocate for turning my prefered ways into official or ndefautl. I want to make this clear, I really do, because after we had our first fallout, I went on to read up on you on the Internet and people picture you as an excellent proffesional, with lots of amazing credit attributed to you, for example on your LinkedIn  profile. So I do somewhat care for you to understand my standing, although if you don't want to, I can't make you. I would prefer to coopera
<tgBot> if you aren't interested, then it's fine with me as well. However, it IS NOT OK to attribute things that I have not said to me.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The neat part is that if you guys can get through this, your relationship and potential collaboration could be epic. Wouldn't that be a neat ending, eh??
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Two smart dudes make Ubuntu Touch more awesome
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Night!
<tgBot> <Christopher> @wayneoutthere I really dig your audio casts
<tgBot> <Christopher> I'm listening to this one now https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3/post/ubports-millennial-member-audiocast-mma-103
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, well I'm totally impressed by Rodney's background knowledge and skills, so despite  some tentions I would like to get good relationship with him
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, We will get there if a will exists
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Christopher, Many thanks. Without @exar_kun they wouldn't happen...or they would suck ha.
<tgBot> <jonny> Is there a ut group on matrix?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Fwd from UBports News Channel: [english] … Are you an app developer? Would you like to be? Do you have no idea what's going on with some of that UITK stuff? … We've got something for you. … Check out https://api-docs.ubports.com/ for automatically generated API documentation to help you develop for Ubuntu Touch!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> *mind blown*
<tgBot> <peternerlich> wooohoo, how awesome is that?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> good morning everybody btw.!
<tgBot> <jonny> @peternerlich, Super cool. That is a good start!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> well, it's not much, but it's the beginning of [the end]! (substitute anything good for the end]
<tgBot> <jonny> The beginning of the end of the documentation missery
<tgBot> <peternerlich> exactly. hey, you act as if you weren't in the news channel. if you were in @ubports_news, you would have known this for a few hours already. everyone should be in @ubports_news, especially if he cannot afford to read everything in the supergroup. if that's you, go to @ubports_news immediately. all the big important news stuff is there. there won't be any spamming at 30 fps either, it's a channel, not a group, and only the important stuff will 
<tgBot> @ubports_news.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> so go to @ubports_news everybody!
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz, Kris, only a question about Lazarus GUI. I'm interested in finding a complete toolkit that allow me to develop an app for desktop mostly (Windows and Linux). I'm oriented towards applications based on mathematical operations and equations solving. I would like ti know
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, absolutely but not sure if this will belong in this group chat, so u are welcome to pm me and I will be happy to help u evaluate lazarus's usefullness to you
<tgBot> <Matteo> Ok thank you. I'll do it. I just changed a bit the wording above, mostly I'm interested in matrix manipulation. Thanks.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ArdAlF0u/file_2683.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Taipei has an expo where I saw this small ubuntu/debian stand and posed with Ubuntu Touch UBports edition on my Nexus5
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> next year debconf is happening in Taiwan, any of u will be here?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> debconf 2017 will be taking place in Hsinchu where I live
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://debconf.org
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *debconf2018
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Kris 😁👍
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @jonny, Yes, ubports and ubports-ot
<tgBot> <JakobBouw> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/cIlOn0pC/file_2685.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @jonny, #UBportsOT:matrix.org and #UBports:matrix.org
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @JakobBouw, If you see it you won't believe what happens next!
<tgBot> <JakobBouw> Sorry
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it's ok. nice wood you got there
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5NGDXPEE/file_2686.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Yes
<tgBot> garyabc0123 was added by: garyabc0123
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @garyabc0123 and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <peternerlich> This is also for everyone else: Go to @ubports_news. … Seriously. Especially if you grow tired of reading every message every day. @ubports_news
<tgBot> <AresMinos> Hey, has somebody tried this? Is there a way to install Ubuntu Touch on iPhone?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCbD9VW8KFo
<tgBot> <AresMinos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CORaeXAFVlo
<tgBot> vi9076 was added by: vi9076
<tgBot> <milkor73> @vi9076, Hello Vinton and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> Hobbit_1 was added by: Hobbit_1
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @Hobbit_1 and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AresMinos, Nothing is impossible but I guess the probability is about 0.001% 😀
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Stereofont, I would say maybe only 1/2 promile probability😁
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the french group nice demo of miracast to PC from UT via bash script
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Fwd from lduboeuf: ah ok ^^, humm le script c'est pour Linux bien sur, sinon en gros c'est pour faire ça: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYm4RUwwo5Q
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jonny, yes.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LarreaMikel, whoops.  hard to know when a question will be answered. sorry for doubling my bad
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ugCJ5N1G/file_2696.sh
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> did a small bash script ( need ssh access to UT ) to be launched only on computer side: if anyone can test
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @lduboeuf, just shared your vid here (super sympa ce que t'a fait!)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AresMinos, I would need first to know 'is there a way to totally remove the apple logo from the device and add or remove that button so that no one thought I was supporting the Fruit Company? :)
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @KrisJacewicz, la video n'est pas de moi ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @lduboeuf, i see :D
<tgBot> <olisax> when you say "need ssh access", does a phablet-shell is enough ("adb shell") or do we really need to configure SSH keys and so on?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> this script does not use phablet-tools, only ssh, so will not work. but i think only small change needed ( your Ut still need to be in the same LAN)
<tgBot> <olisax> @lduboeuf, Ok, thanks 😊
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @lduboeuf, What does it do?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> screen casting of your UT to your computer
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh, interesting, so you can use that to make your PC your UT monitor?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> no you cannot interact with it
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> It has been tested on bq EX phones?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, You could laser etch away the rest of the back to make it flat. Or change the apple to a bigger logo of some sort. Or just put some back cover on the device
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, how about a portable torch at a busy intersection or in a mall?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @TronFortyTwo, yes
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> i wrote a mini tuto on doc and wait  @UniversalSuperBox  to accept my PR
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, ?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @lduboeuf, https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/30
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> yes that one
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @lduboeuf, 👍🤘👏
<tgBot> <Flohack> @anpok are you forking on GH in circles? ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> ubports/android_kernel_sony_msm8994-1 forked from LineageOS/android_kernel_sony_msm8994
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, There is a penguin sticker for that
<tgBot> <dohbee> stickers are so… unrefined
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @AresMinos, I took a quick glance at it and I assume that's just emulation
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as you run it through an app on your phone...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so nothing is flashed and stock firmware is intact
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, nonentheless !
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's the same way i booted android on my windows CE phone ~9 years ago, yeah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you could install Android on iPhone 4 and lower
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but that's it basically
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and very few people wanted Android at that time
<tgBot> <dohbee> certainly nobody with an iphone really wanted android on it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i get sentimental every time windows CE gets mentionned, I used to program apps for HP Jornada 680 and 720, these devices were amazing for the time
<tgBot> <dohbee> but android was already outselling iphone then
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i still have one
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 259x194) https://irc.ubports.com/k7Hta0jD/file_2699.jpg
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @vanyasem, ah, to bad then :/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> just don't waste your time with this locked bloated crap ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> android?
<tgBot> <dohbee> or ubuntu phone?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> iPhone!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> or anything Apple
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Android as well I guess but de-googled ROMs are remotely okay
<tgBot> <vanyasem> UBports is the thing :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> the only real issue i have with iOS devices is they don't support non-LE bluetooth well
<tgBot> <vanyasem> are you going to ignore the face they are propetare anal probes?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I've heard Ubuntu community has no interest in freedom but to that extent...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, +1
<tgBot> <dohbee> apparently i'm ignoring the fact of how rude you are, and proceeding to attempt actual intellectual conversation
<tgBot> <dohbee> the system design of ubuntu on phones/stablets with the unity8 stack was strongly following the lines of what iOS does
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no comments on that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I won't even bother trying to explain something to you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I dont know any other OS that limits its owner's ways of using it more than iOS. Since that is by their design I dont have a problem with that as long as I dont need to use it or as long as i dont need to write apps for it. but when o do write apps for it the amount of times i simply cannot do somwthing only on iOS that i can do on virtually any other OS on the big market is too much not to feel some kind of way about iOS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @KrisJacewicz, Windows phone
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you are welcome lol
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, actually no, not at all
<tgBot> <vanyasem> they prohibited all GPLed software in their store
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok that is sth different than what i feel affected by
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol what
<tgBot> <dohbee> ubuntu is literally in the windows app store
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/02/windows-phone-marketplace-bans-the-gpl-and-the-app-store-should-too/ … https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/02/windows-phone-marketplace-bans-the-gpl-and-the-app-store-should-too/ via DuckDuckGo for Android
<tgBot> <dohbee> 2011
<tgBot> <AresMinos> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SQqDOQKe/file_2702
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @olisax, for use directly with adb, just try  `adb exec-out mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 1 -s 384 640 | mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=384:h=640:format=rgba -`
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> need to update my doc...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, I had a collection of Palm Pilots :)
<tgBot> <anpok> @Flohack, yes,,
<tgBot> <anpok> gh went unpässlich after I tried a project import
<tgBot> <anpok> so i just forked it .. but the name was already taken
<tgBot> <anpok> .. for now on that qcom soc has to be named msm8994-1 or msm8993
<tgBot> <anpok> I will cleanup later when the other project settled..
<tgBot> <Flohack> oki
<tgBot> <Flohack> just try to stick with original name ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> just make the codename be unpässlich
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😂
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> sounds unique enough
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Me tries to understand English translation for that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, hard to translate. Its very formal, old german
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Google says.. "unwell"
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Not sure how close it is
<tgBot> <wollie88> It doesnt really match the meaning
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, Its indisposed
<tgBot> <Flohack> that would come close
<tgBot> <wollie88> Yes thats a better translation
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I'm really showing my ignorence here ... can my libertine container be updated to 16.04 when ubports is  still on vivid?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <padraic7a> the reason i ask is that firefox appears to be available in xenial armhf repos : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/armhf/firefox
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, not sure if from the libertine gui but manually ues
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *yes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i had it done so its a fact not guessing
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @KrisJacewicz, how would i go about that Kris? I know you have written about this before ... could you point me to something that would walk me through it?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, i would think ff was in 15.04 but id not why not compile from sources?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I have looked at the mozilla guides for compiling from source but it looks over my head frankly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, there are more ways than one and so dont assume that the way i will propose is the best one or anythink just how i went about it
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @lduboeuf, oups, beware process on device still running even after kill computer side
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i used debootstap to make chroot with 16.04, i describe the general process here: … http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/12/easy-containers-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then i replaced libertine co tainer with it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so i actually had an existing container made with libertine with 15.04 thwn made another with xenial and used it to replace the old one
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i do not remember at this very time if i had to do anything special in the libertine script since i used dwbootstrap and libertine i think uses lxc, but i dont remember anything particularly dificult or tricky it went all smooth
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> as i said there are many ways and there may be a better one than what I mention
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> HOWEVER what may work for you is just download the ff deb for xenial and change the file name (yes just the filename of deb) to not contain any xenial specific sufix
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and it is possible that you will be able to install it with sudo dpkg -i
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it have worked for me many times
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @KrisJacewicz, well that sounds like the easiest thing to check
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless some other dependencies go in your eay
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *way
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, try and let us know
<tgBot> <padraic7a> will do
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so i guess u are looking into some particular version of ff? because virtually any debian distro will have ff in default repos, just maybe not the version u want
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, you probably shouldn't upgrade the chroot to a newer version of ubuntu, but you can create a xenial chroot with libertine no problem
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, how would you do that?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, probably a command line switch just like with debootstrap
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> look into libertine's scripts what they hv in the command line and replace vivid with xenial
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, how did you create your current container?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @KrisJacewicz, yeah i have ff on my M10 but it's stuck on version 44
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, you have the pre-installed container i guess
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't recall the exact command
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, libertine-container-manager create -i container-name
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/11952542
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> cat that libertine-container-manager script
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, add "-d xenial"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> find command line with vivid in it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> replace with xenial
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, why are you telling people to read code, when the man page or --help will do? it makes things more confusing for people
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, try downloading that and dpkg -i it
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can't install firefox from 16.04 on 15.04
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, why? you tried? i habe in the past installed many 16.04 debs on older versions
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> of ubuntu
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, for the same reason we never shipped a 16.04 image of ubuntu phones; C++ ABI changed
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, that is not always an issue, sometimes u can still install and it works i have done it many times
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://medium.com/@george.shuklin/how-to-install-packages-from-a-newer-distribution-without-installing-unwanted-6584fa93208f
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it somwtimes is fasyer and less work than preping a chroot with newer distro
<tgBot> Alexander Tissen was added by: Alexander Tissen
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, no it's not always an issue. i didn't say it was.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> whether it is recommended way is another story but u said "you can't" so i want to know why you can't
<tgBot> <dohbee> and you are free to hack your system up in unconventional ways that may break all you want
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, "The container distribution needs to match the host ditribution [sic] for chroot based containers. Please either use 'vivid' or omit the -d/--distro option."
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, i told you why. the ABI is different
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, then u still can change the script
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, then pass "-t lxc"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i guess it is not always sufficient to just read --help
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, please stop with this garbage advice of "just change the source code" as a means to solving problems that don't need such changes
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, "System kernel does not support lxc type containers. Please either use chroot or omit the -t option."
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, listen Rodney I am not going to stip I answer a question and padriac will make his own call if you jv a problwm with that that is not my problem, you can advise him that another way is better but you cant force me to share what i might have to say
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you really arw bwing difficult and i loose patience with you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i wanted to try make friends but i dont know if i care any more
<tgBot> <dohbee> my problem is that you don't seem to be interested in helping users, but seem intent on telling people the most complicated and difficult ways possible to "solve" their problems
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not helpful and you're just creating a massive bunch of confusion
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, lets wait and see if your advices will help him, then I will congratulate you and vote your solution up
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I appreciate your help folks.  … Kris, I am going to try the more "legit" or default options first and if they don't work at all I'll look to the more unconventional methods.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, smart choice
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, weird, i thought the kernel on the m10 supported this :-/
<tgBot> <dohbee> maybe you can just dist-upgrade inside the container then after changing /etc/apt/sources.list to s/vivid/xenial/
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm not sure why it won't let you create a chroot container that isn't the same version as the host. there's no reason it shouldn't work
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I think I remember trying to set up an lxc container back in the Canonical days ... I can't remember if it worked or not. ...
<tgBot> <Alexander Tissen> Hello! … I have commercial Idea for Ubuntu Touch and looking for development.  … Who will be interested? At first I need competent consultation. … Kind regards, … Alexander
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, or maybe try "-t lxd" perhaps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 487x146) https://irc.ubports.com/YsQntxUP/file_2709.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 491x130) https://irc.ubports.com/40yBD7N0/file_2711.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> what are you doiong kris
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i am confused
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I want to ask you if the later advice is not against the former,  possible that I don't understand
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that is why I ask
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to clarify
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> don't worry I'm not after you I'm npt a kid
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I ask you to elaborate
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you care to that is
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, doing a dist-upgrade in the container is not a preferred method, but it is something i would suggest before things that involve installing extra packages into the root fs, or changing source code
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, lxd doesn't work anyway. Trying dist upgrade next
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i see, theank you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, do you mind waiting a inute? I am testing something
<tgBot> <padraic7a> sure
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if I don't get good result you can just ignore it
<tgBot> <dohbee> advice to users should start with trying to solve the problem with the least invasive methods possible, and only escalate to more invasive methods when they fail. rooting the fs and changing source code are generally the highest things on the scale of escalation
<tgBot> <dohbee> it helps to build the flooring and walls, before putting the roof up
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alexander Tissen, Hello Alexander and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I agree on this one
<tgBot> <dohbee> starting off from the assumption that everyone is a skilled developer that would understand the code is bad. and if they are, they probably already started looking down that route anyway, and would let you know. :)
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Even skilled developers should prefer something that works without needing to understand the sourcecode.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @alan_griffiths, This.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Alexander Tissen, this sounds exciting. you are welcome to PM me on the side or we could create a 'lab' and chat there?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, PMs in progress
<tgBot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, exactly. hence my suggestion of starting from least invasive options. ie, this is how i'd do it if it were my problem on my machine.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, good stuff
<tgBot> theultimatum was added by: theultimatum
<tgBot> Jay_Zh was added by: Jay_Zh
<tgBot> <milkor73> @theultimatum, Hello Christopher and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Jay_Zh, Hello Jayand welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I have installed 16.04 xenial libertine container on my vivid Nexus5, and here is what I found: … after I got the container up and ready, it turns out that the Libertine app, which you use as GUI to manage container, ie add packages etc., that it wasn't happy about the container being 16.04 and without any asking just destoryed the container on its own and informed me that it was no more. … I'm affraid that in such case no matter what me
<tgBot> to make the container, in the end similar thing will happen. I will try to look into it tomorrow. I found the creation part to be easy, but then using it turned out to be not possible with the standard Libertine GUI app.  … For now you may be better off just using a non-libertine container, but you off course can try your luck, maybe it will turn out differently for you, in which case I will be happy to hear that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, i guess if you just don't use the gui app that won't be an issue perhaps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, btw i was not ultimately thinking about rooting fs or changing anything at all in the read-only fs. I would just copy the script to my home, comment out literally one line (#70) and run it from there, one time thing, then delete it. quite clean if you ask me.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in fact this is how i did it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, also you must never use it even accidentally otherwise your entire container is no longer without any warning
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also guys you are aware that while you don't advise somw of my hackish approaches in this case there may not be a non-hackish solution after all? by the principle when u ask howto install 16.04 container with libertine on vivid that is hackish questipn right there. and you then have all that anti-hacking attitude. I don't get it, but it's okay.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In that case, it's a bug that should be fixed by hacking and released so it doesn't require hacking.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a workaround, not a fix
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not anti-hacking attitude. it's anti-forcing-users-to-be-developers-because-someone-made-a-bug attitude. :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> in principle asking how to create a container of one OS on top of a different OS, is not a hackish question
<tgBot> <dohbee> in the same way windows users don't have to write powershell to install the "bash (ubuntu) on windows" container, ubuntu users shouldn't need to either, to create a container of a different version of ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In a nutshell: You can hack, but most people don't want to.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, im not sure if that qualifies as a bug. Libertine does not want you to be able to install 16.04 container in it if its on 15.04 host. It doesnt want you to, with high verbosity. That is not a bug, it's feature
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is a bug
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+bug/1649649
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1649649 in Libertine "Programs ran using proot fail on arm64 xenial chroots" [High,Triaged]
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it means that an expected feature of Libertine doesn't work, it's a bug
<tgBot> <dohbee> sometimes certain "features" have to exist because there are underlying bugs in the dependencies
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well libertine by design tells you that you cannot install different distro container than what you have on your chroot. that is intentional. I cant agree with you guys about this being a bug if it is intentional. Unless off course you are saying that because it is aware of its own bug so the way to solve it is to intentionally forbid you from creating a container which does not match your host distro.
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is not by design. it is by happenstance
<tgBot> <dohbee> i already asked the main libertine authors about it
<tgBot> <dohbee> libertine disabling the feature is to work around a bug in proot
<tgBot> <dohbee> or perhaps the bug is lower level and in the kernel
<tgBot> <dohbee> another way to solve it would presumably be to get the lxc bits in 3.13 backported to the 3.10 kernel in the m10, maybe fixing how the capability is checked for in libertine, and building a new image (or building a ubports 16.04 image on the existing android stack)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's not in Android at all, we have a shot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> jik;
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Is Libertine a dead duck now, or is there any continued development?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's as much dead or alive as any of the rest of the system, really
<tgBot> <samzn> Doesn't seem to be maintained anymore, but it shouldn't be needed in 16.04
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> undead
<tgBot> <samzn> You could use anything you want to run x apps with xwayland without much tinkering around
<tgBot> <samzn> lxc containers are wonderful
<tgBot> <dohbee> @samzn, of course it would be needed in 16.04 still. it's necessity has nothing to do with the version of ubuntu
<tgBot> <dohbee> too bad irc doesn't support editing too
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Right, because it's needed to run "desktop" apps, right? Or am I misunderstanding you Sam?
<tgBot> <dohbee> libertine is just the necessary bit of glue between the containers and the end user
<tgBot> <dohbee> well it's not absolutely necessary to run legacy X11 apps, itself. but without libertine it's much more painful to do so, because you have to do all the stuff manually
<tgBot> <dohbee> libertine is just a way to manage that stuff easily, get the apps showing up in the launcher, etc
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 698x753) https://irc.ubports.com/0AGKiPay/file_2716.jpg YOU ALL NEED A NEW BOAT LOADER
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> OMG.. you and your boatloader again...🙄
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> If the boatloader doesn't work, nothing else goes well
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/z3VQUf3m/file_2717
<tgBot> <jonny> @peternerlich, I am there. But I cannot reply there 😉
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm.  now that's an interesting point....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well once everyone is actually subscribed we'll probably post in both
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but right now we are trying to get everyone on one stream that has a nice condensed veresion of what matters
<tgBot> <dohbee> egon told me to never cross the streams
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ^^ and thats why I like volunteering with UBports! 🤘
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @lduboeuf, Hello Lionel, I am trying your script now but getting this error ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.104 port 22: Connection refused … MPlayer 1.3.0 (Debian), built with gcc-7 (C) 2000-2016 MPlayer Team … do_connect: could not connect to socket … connect: No such file or directory … Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Could you please help me? Thank you in advance
<tgBot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo have you previously connected to the phone over USB with phablet-shell, or can you ssh in directly without the script?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Last time I connected to my computer was months ago, I think it was using adb. I will give it a try now again because I dont remember well. Thanks
<tgBot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo you need to `android-gadget-service enable ssh` on the phone, before ssh will work
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Thank you sir. I will follow your advice and also I will read some docs to understand what I am doing because I dont remember too much.
<tgBot> <dohbee> np
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Back to the earlier discussion - should dist-upgrade still be an option for updating the libertine container?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I was looking to edit the sources.list in the container but don't have an editor  - and trying to install anything gets 404 responses
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, apparently the GUI management app will end up destroying the container
<tgBot> <dohbee> but if you avoid using that, i /think/ it might work ok
<tgBot> <padraic7a> ok, I didn't understand that the GUI management app would destroy the container if updates this way.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a i'd say duplicate your current container, so you have a backup, and then try to upgrade one and see if it works for you
<tgBot> <dohbee> assuming you installed anything else in it beyond the default
<tgBot> <padraic7a> inside the container what would the command to upgrade be?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well after you tweak sources.list to point at xenial instead of vivid, it would just be `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` inside the container
<tgBot> <dohbee> and read very carefully the list of packages that will be removed and such before hitting Y
<tgBot> <sopernam> hi im not booting hybris-boot. can you help me?
<tgBot> <dohbee> also a good idea to do it via phableet-shell rather than inside terminal app i think
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I haven't used phablet-shell. Is that better than ssh'ing in?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Or is that the same thing?
<tgBot> <dohbee> phablet-shell is ssh over usb
<tgBot> <dohbee> which is better than adb
<tgBot> <dohbee> ssh over wifi can have some issues when the device starts trying to go to sleep
<tgBot> Volkmar was added by: Volkmar
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> @sopernam, He cant boot his built halium. He built halium for xperia z5 and he flashed. Device is bootlooping now. He cant boot correctly. He wat help
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Volkmar and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <anpok> @sopernam, hm?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Working now over ssh :) . Thank you :)
<tgBot> <anpok> so the next problem..
<tgBot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, great
<tgBot> Seannyboy was added by: Seannyboy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Seannyboy, Hello @Seannyboy and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :) … Note also that there is an important news feed which condenses the 'many words' here into notable news chunks:  click this to subscribe to that channel: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Cheers wayne
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> no prob. Enjoy community
<tgBot> <Mattia> Guys, It is possibile to install libertine on ubports based in Ubuntu touch 15?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mattia, while the scope and management app i think are not installed by default (you can install the scope from the ubuntu.com store), the libertine tools should already be installed
<tgBot> <dohbee> you should be able to use libertine-container-manager to create and manage containers, from the terminal
<tgBot> <Mattia> I haven't understand what apps i have to download from the store
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://uappexplorer.com/app/libertine-scope.ubuntu
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need that scope installed to launch the legacy apps from the dash
<tgBot> <Mattia> Thanks i'll try
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need the terminal app installed to use libertine-container-manager to create the container and install apps in it
<tgBot> <padraic7a> So i updated. Firefox won't open from the Libertine scope now, and trying to open it with: libertine-container-manager exec -i 4firefox -c "firefox" … results in  … Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, sorry to bug you, sir, but search engines are not helping me and I was wondering, in a few words, what is an 'x app'?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, an app which depends on X11 to work
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Mattia, Libertine is already installed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, hmm. ok, thanks. i hear it quite a bit
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Check this out … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, i'm creating a container in a vm i have to test and see if i can give you a good answer
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Cool, thanks
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @TronFortyTwo, Could anyone else with an M10 try to create an lxc container? It didn't work for me and possibly it should have
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, it's not doable because of the kernel version
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kG7GyqLo/file_2722.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> kernel!
<tgBot> <dohbee> it needs features only available in newer kernels
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, does `ubuntu-app-launch 4firefox_firefox_0.0` do anything?
<tgBot> <dohbee> because i created a container in my vm that's running 16.04 and unity8, and i can run firefox with ubuntu-app-launch ok
<tgBot> <dohbee> but the l-c-m exec ... line as you gave, also gives me the GDK_BACKEND message
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Ok, when I saw it mentioned in the documentation linked above I thought it worth asking.
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I'll give this a go in the morning and come back to you. Thanks for taking the time to check it out
<tgBot> <tcarrondo> Anyone having problems using ssh on the m10 terminal?
<tgBot> <tcarrondo> To use key authentication I need to use SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 ssh
<tgBot> <tcarrondo> Is it just me?
#ubports 2017-12-07
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did not use phablet-shell before, but now I noticed that it seems not to be using no authentication at all, is that actually the case?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be using certificates
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At least that's what the errors have indicated to me
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but how would that work? is that a general global certificate accepted by all UT devices?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, your key is copied to the device when you use the command
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> oh so it will use a key if I just happen to have one on my client machine?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I see, thank you!
<tgBot> Zong was added by: Zong
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Zong, Hello Zong and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :) … Also we have a news channel that summarizes important news.  You can subscribe right away to that: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, i just read the script, so it became clear that it finds the newest key: … NEWEST_KEY=$(ls -t ~/.ssh/*.pub | grep -v — -cert.pub | head -1)
<tgBot> s8321414 was added by: s8321414
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @s8321414 and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :) … Note also that there is an important news feed which condenses the 'many words' here into notable news chunks:  click this to subscribe to that channel: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Tina119> @s8321414, 👌
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, ubuntu-app-launch: command not found
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to those who use apt-get either on UT or on vivid chroot alike, today vivid sources stopped working (I mean I only noticed today) so you need to change all the sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list from "http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/" to "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that said, we're expired on vivid :/
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @padraic7a, Ah, thinking I should have done this in the chroot. Will do later today.
<tgBot> <Montefrio> :)
<tgBot> <Rocco> Hi all... I have this issue: … The command "adb devices" give me this result "xxxxxxx  offline". … My Oneplus One is always offline. I have yet enabled developer mode toggle... any ideas?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> Rocco have your tried `sudo adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server`
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> your device is recognized by your OS ?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> and you unlocked your screen on device ?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Rocco, You can try type in your phone terminal ```android-gadget-service enable adb``|
<tgBot> <Rocco> @lduboeuf, Yes... without sudo
<tgBot> <Rocco> @lduboeuf, Recognised. Yes
<tgBot> <Rocco> @lduboeuf, Done also this
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @Rocco, sorry of course
<tgBot> <Rocco> @TronFortyTwo, Ah ok... I'll try this. Thanks
<tgBot> <Rocco> @lduboeuf, Thanks for helping... I done all this things. I don't know what's the problem
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Rocco, I believe your problem is related to this bug: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/13 … It is a long time since I got adb working properly with my OPO. However, I get it to show itself as online once in a while by toggling developer mode, opening terminal on the phone, etc., but often it won't show anything but offline. Therefore, I connect to the phone over ssh instead. Works much better and no cables needed (of course, thi
<tgBot> won't do you any good if you try to flash the phone). Anyway, @KrisJacewicz has written a blog post about UT with ssh here: http://kriscode.blogspot.se/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seannyboy, Ha. That's two for a Gaelic group 😎
<tgBot> <olisax> Hello ! To flash UT with UBPortsInstaller/CPT/MDT, a common prerequisite is to enable developper mode/ADB debugging on device and to install ADB drivers on computer, right ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @olisax, Exactly right. Also phablet tools
<tgBot> <Stereofont> With old Mediatek devices you may have to overcome the bootloader first
<tgBot> <olisax> It's for FP2 so I think checking that  "adb devices" is returning the device id could be enough...
<tgBot> <Rocco> @TomasOqvist, Thanks... I'll read it
<tgBot> <Rocco> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ap3GL6Tb/file_2725
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @olisax, That is an indicator. It isn't enough
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> @Stereofont, Its a small group of irish for sure but that means we need to spread the word. Happy the ubuntu touch has grown legs again.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seannyboy, I don't mean myself but you are the second I have seen
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in case someone is using apt-get directly on UT, perhaps you will want to use a little tool that can move some of your data from system partition into the userspace, so that you end up having more free space, I uploaded it here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/all-things-ubuntu-library/?source=navbar … just download, extract, and run over ssh with x forwarding, it will install itself to your Apps. Or manually create launcher for it, then no 
<tgBot> forwarding. … I am using it now that I hv couple of UT phones and am doing different things on them. Also, this tool will gradually get more and more functions, also the full source will go online. … It uses gksudo for where it needs root priviledge, so to use that you need to:  … $ sudo apt-get install gksu maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 … IF you cannot apt-get because of vivid sources changed today, you can either update them manually or over ssh with x f
<tgBot> ./ATU_arm-linux and it will let you to fix the sources with a button, then apt-get will work again.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/l6VWsSxl/file_2727.jpg it now uses this random icon: "All Things Ubuntu"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0VnlEUVA/file_2729.jpg when opens go to "About" Tab
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0sTflb7I/file_2731.jpg in the bottom click on the root tools
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5qz8Q0JZ/file_2733.jpg gksudo will ask you for sudo password
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KrvX7bon/file_2735.jpg click the "scan" button
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/f42EnLtY/file_2737.jpg it will load all the folders in your /usr/share that are bigger than 10MB, you can select any and use "move to userspace" to move it, it will update your free space, see now it's only 9.7M free
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Rz59TTae/file_2739.jpg after moving, it increased to 70MB
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> cool  :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Federico, you can also use this tool if you still have problem due to deleted nvram, there is NVRAM tab in the root tools and currently it can fix your Wifi profiles that gets broken due to random MAC addressing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have wiped my nvram on my MX4, so yeah :/
<tgBot> <Federico> unfortunately my nephew dropped my primary phone so I'm using now my BQ with Android until I buy a new one (because I needed a full working whatsapp for work) 😭
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Very useful tools Kris! Thanks 👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bB7cZ3sS/file_2741.jpg also on my other phone I still have't updated sources.list, so...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/NjJJ8Nne/file_2743.jpg if you run root tools it will know that you need to update and show you a button to fix it, then apt-get update will work
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samitormanen, just a top of an iceberg, there is much more functionality in the pipeline
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz If I remember correctly, have you done a script to automate the ssh X forwarding process, don't you?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFortyTwo, yes but I will have GUI for that as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/D4yhq5VS/file_2745.jpg on the Apps tab there is a sample command, just replace with your username and IP and try how nicely apps work over compressed x forwarding!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bihXjflp/file_2747.jpg super responsive actually
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SqzOjjQR/file_2749.jpg Telegram super smooth as well, this phone doesnt have matchbox installed, other wise it'd go fullscreen
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> Could you share the link to the script please? I plan to package and publish all that stuff in the OpenStore so that can be easily installed, if this is not a problem for you.
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> You published that on SourceForge iirc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ssh-pull-id/
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> thanks
<tgBot> <pablochere> @KrisJacewicz, Kris, is there a guide for dummies anywhere? It looks awesome.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @pablochere, no, if you want just download the app ant try out anything except root tools
<tgBot> <pablochere> ok, thanks. You made a great job.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @pablochere, I mean that is nothing yet, super rough around the edges and does not do much, you can play with it but wait a month or so, it will get usefull then
<tgBot> <pablochere> @KrisJacewicz, I love the concept. I will be waiting.
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> It's all things ubuntu also available on sourceforge?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/GgYptb0z/file_2751.jpg LOL, Far Cry on UT, hahaha
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mpQvAd8l/file_2753.jpg will restart in landscape mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFortyTwo, yes but only pre-compiled app for arm, no sources or other platforms yet, so you can dl and extract onto your ut
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> ok thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/zgNdaKGg/file_2755.jpg trying in landscape
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/XnO4I2gq/file_2757.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/GgmaXOjl/file_2759.jpg LOL
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is running off my Ubuntu desktop in wine, and ssh forwarded to my UT phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sound plays fom the PC, because I did not use any pulse audio forwarding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6bGo17We/file_2761.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just a toy, but nice
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/8RKTirtG/file_2763.jpg hedgewars totally playable, super smooth!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/iXsWpVyu/file_2765.jpg but in the ladscape some parts go off-screen, so I play in the landscape
<tgBot> <neothethird> @KrisJacewicz, haha, ncie
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @neothethird, not very practical at this point yet but lot of fun
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, No, on the host.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I'll say I can speak a little (ruhd beag!) Gaelic, but primarily an English speaker so still probably not enough folk for a group in that language.
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Ana mhaith :)
<tgBot> <olisax> @TomasOqvist, Cool, I'll try Kris tutorial ! I never succeeded to setup the key exchange for SSH, so I'm stuck with ADB Shell 😉
<tgBot> <dohbee> phablet-shell should generate a new ssh key and copy it to the device so you can ssh in, i think
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @olisax, ssh works really well once you get it set up. I really love the sshfs thing, viewing your phone in nautilus as mtp isn't working for OPO.
<tgBot> <olisax> Is there a way to autocomplete (with "TAB"?) when typing on UbuntuTouch terminal ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tap the terminal itself
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anywhere will do
<jayarcs> Do I have a hope in hell of getting debian stretch (which supports aarch pretty well) on to an Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Ed?
<jayarcs> I'm very interested in getting gnome shell on a tablet. x86 atom may be my only hope?
<tgBot> <olisax> @UniversalSuperBox, Sweeeeeet ❤️ I'll gain a lot of frustration with this tip, thanks Dalton !
<tgBot> <olisax> I'll remove frustration*
<jayarcs> You can get to previous commands in the term by dragging a finger upwards
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> jayarcs, Ubuntu Touch uses libhybris to use Android drivers under Linux. I'm almost entirely sure that there are no drivers for graphics, GPS, or even touchscreen in the mainline kernel.
<tgBot> <olisax> @jayarcs, Cool as well 😊
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you'd have to figure out how to use libhybris under Stretch, which would require you rebuild your Wayland compositor to use libhybris, which... Yeah, I only faintly understand what I'm talking about, but it isn't easy.
<jayarcs> Yow yeah
<jayarcs> This...
<jayarcs> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-M10
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> unfortunately that won't include glibc-compatible drivers for much of the hardware
<jayarcs> Ok yeah that's over then for me. Not going to that extent I'd love to have the time
<tgBot> <olisax> cat: /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys : No such file or directory
<tgBot> <olisax> Do I have to create it before?
<jayarcs> So it's off topic but off the top of your head would an atom based x86 tablet work? Will I be stuck with limited 32bit packages?
<jayarcs> Yeah mkdir ~/.ssh
<tgBot> <arudy> (Sticker, 512x339) https://irc.ubports.com/LcaEBChm/file_2770
<tgBot> <arudy> @arudy, When i see all the new screenshots
<tgBot> <olisax> ok 😊
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jayarcs, I have an Asus Transformerbook T300 Chi. Perfectly acceptable tablet, runs GNU/Linux fairly well. Couple problems, like the rotation sensor is 90 degrees off. Could probably fix it if I was particularly clever.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I believe the T100 chi, its little brother, is about as well supported. You'll have to do some research on that, though.
<jayarcs> That sounds do-able. I make a very dark/black theme for gnome/gtk etc... and would like to test it on touch
<jayarcs> https://github.com/jayarc/adaptdark - For those who like it dark and run gnome shell. Thank you Uni for your help, saved me much time!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The predecessor, the Transformerbook T100 (no chi) is really popular in the portable Linux world for some reason.
<jayarcs> Gotcha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be able to get that guy cheap?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @jayarcs, if gnome/gtk than your theme will only be applied to xmir apps I think
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean, IDK, just assuming
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but that's not really what he's talking about
<jayarcs> @UniversalSuperBox - I will check out the T300 that looks pretty perfect
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i see, but I want to know this, does UT currently allow for switching themes?
<jayarcs> @KrisJacewicz - This is true but I'm not spending any more time on anything Unity. Even before it was unsupported I really did not like it one bit. I'm focused on contributing to Gnome as well, pretty particularly.
<jayarcs> I know that may sadden some here... Sorry
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jayarcs, Words of warning: The T300CHI keyboard fn-keys don't work under Linux and Gnome's brightness control will sometimes smash the brightness to 100% randomly while adjusting. It seems like every new version of Linux will fix one thing and break another. It's not a perfect experience.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Choice is the best feature of desktop Linux
<jayarcs> @UniversalSuperBox - I've been running linux as my main OS since Madrake was the hotness, those are tiny little problems :P
<jayarcs> I'll take choice every time
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, like I said before, the rotation sensor is always 90 degrees off.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The pen digitizer works, though. So that's neat.
<jayarcs> I'll do some googling before jumping in, that sounds configurable to me
<jayarcs> Super cool, I do use inkscape
<jayarcs> @UniversalSuperBox - I see on the debian wiki manual rotation works for the T300, works for me
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looking here? http://www.linlap.com/asus_transformer_book_t300_chi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, right. Multi-touch trackpad doesn't work either. Forgot about that
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, every time I see 'Broin" i keep thinking about "Joe in" (here)...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, do we have a useful 'hot tips' for terminal usage guide or video?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> no
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, oh.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @UniversalSuperBox, 🍾🤙🏻 Greats news!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Jaume81, does Ubuntu Touch run on this thing?  I remember the transformer...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I guess we are talking about porting to it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No need.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a standard computer.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> woah.  I could Gnome myself on it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dear me and my
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sounds excitant as the french might say
<tgBot> <gouchi> :)
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Does uMatrix work with tchncs.de account ?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wilder_Hund, i think it should work
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8NpNH4XM/file_2772.jpg
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Here we stay for 5minutes
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Okay, its working now. 😅
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I tried this again just now. I must have mistyped earlier because now Iget a different response.
<tgBot> <padraic7a> "ablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-app-launch 4firefox_firefox_0_0 … (process:18030): WARNING: Unable to start app '4firefox_firefox_0_0': AppID is empty         "
<tgBot> <dohbee> weird
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> you mistyped
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is `0.0` not `0_0` there
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a `ubuntu-app-launch 4firefox_firefox_0.0` that is
<tgBot> <dohbee> there can only be two underscores in an AppID
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hey again , I’ve tried so many times to have Ubuntu Touch on my Nextbit Robin , but with no luck at all , I’ve got my self a new Oneplus One , and now I’ll flash the 16.04 on it , but I’ve got 2 questions please , what is the difference between 16.04 devel and 15.04 stable ? And can I have the WhatsApp on it ?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> 16.04 isn't really usable yet
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Lyokanthrope, Why is that ? And why it’s on the ubports options
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @onajjar, for testing purposes
<tgBot> <ebetonro> 16.04 is not usabel because of the multiple changes that will ocur like the qt version is not compatible with most of the apps causing them to crash
<tgBot> <ebetonro> whatsapp is almot working using LoquilM at least mine still works
<tgBot> <ebetonro> with some minor bugs
<tgBot> <ebetonro> but I can leave with them
<tgBot> <Flohack> @onajjar, Because we are developing it but for daily use plz use old stable
<tgBot> <onajjar> @ebetonro, Thanks a lot
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Flohack, I’ve returned it to stable Version
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Flohack, Thank U
#ubports 2017-12-08
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone tested new mir an xenial?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, le ma haz
<tgBot> <mariogrip> this is on xenial https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-0-28-android-out-of-tree-platform-module/2371
<tgBot> <mariogrip> builds is here http://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/ubports%2Fmir/detail/xenial_-_mir28/5/pipeline
<tgBot> <mariogrip> NOTE: that mir will break unity8
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Ah I see, thanks!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but you can use basic wayland apps :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you can figure out how to launch them?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> What is the changelog in the build 242?
<tgBot> <onajjar> @ebetonro, How to install WhatsApp , this version ?
<tgBot> <onajjar> Any email clients that you recommended guys ?
<tgBot> <profetik777> for mobile or desktop?
<tgBot> <onajjar> For mobile , Ubuntu touch OS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> dekko
<tgBot> <onajjar> @vanyasem, Can’t find it on the store
<tgBot> <onajjar> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/j9eYAjGN/file_2775.jpg
<tgBot> <onajjar> It’s on the Ubuntu store and unsupported
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's in the OpenStore as well
<tgBot> <onajjar> @UniversalSuperBox, I’ll see it now , thanks
<tgBot> <onajjar> 👍🏼
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox  https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7i885y/new_patreon_rules_at_35c_fee_to_a_1_pledge/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can I help you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. We have a liberapay if you prefer to contribute there. liberapay.com/ubports
<tgBot> Alen was added by: Alen
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Just to share the news.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Welcome Alen
<tgBot> <nikhilubuntu> looks like recent update to telegram again stopped showing supergroups?
<antonlan> oh, das hab ich noch nie gemacht ==> ist das: Bearbeiten ==> Änderungen verfolgen ==> Änderungen aufzeichnen
<antonlan> oooh sorry false thread :-)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, do you get stickers for donating at librrapay ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> stickers are love, stickers are life
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @nikhilubuntu, yes if you updated from the openstore?
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Yes. I updated from openstore
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> From where should I update then?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> If you installed the beta using the click from GitHub then you don't have to update it from the openstore   If you do that. You go back to the stable version
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Just avoid for now updating it from the openstore  until they release the new version for everyone
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Have you guys went to this poll https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/938408177804238848?s=17
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Vote for other and spread the word about Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> selinakuo was added by: selinakuo
<tgBot> <milkor73> @selinakuo, Hello Selina and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Alen, Hello Alen and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> new nextcloud account works in rc - even if i had to click confirm twice (gave me wrong host exception first)
<tgBot> TheMinimalDesign was added by: onajjar
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @onajjar, Hello Minimal and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hey everyone, … How can I find telegram channels or groups on telegram app for Ubuntu touch ?
<tgBot> <onajjar> And can I create channels my self on it ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @onajjar, Not yet supported
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @onajjar, Check them all in UBports News channel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Happy Millienial Member Day, UBports!  … To celebrate the occasion, we have opened the doors to new language groups.   … Now English no longer has to prevent our growth in the following languages!  … Feel free to send all people of these languages to their own dedicated Telegram Sub Group.   … Remember, this will *build* our main English supergroup, not shrink it so don't be shy! … Portuguese Português
<tgBot> https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw … Spanish ESPAÑOL https://t.me/UBPorts_ES … Italian Italiano https://t.me/ubportsitaliano … Chinese 这里有中文 https://t.me/UBports_Chinese … Turkish TÜRKÇE https://t.me/UBportsTr … German Deutsch http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Here are a few of them
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Join the News channel for all the updates
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Why aren't those channel names consistent?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lorxu, Don't ask 😂
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That should honestly really be fixed, you should be able to be "Oh, I speak German too, so I can just replace this by DE"
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Instead of try to guess which one it is
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In the interests of harmony we gave up herding cats
<tgBot> <arudy> @Lorxu, Groups are listed on ubports.com p think
<tgBot> <johan finn> Someone from czech republic here?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @johan finn, Me
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Community spirit, where every voice is heard. For example, India has 26 languages as we learned, which ISO symbol to use?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 26? wow!
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> thought they had more?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> In theory there are more.. but some are deprecated
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'm sure that's standardized by ISO
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Like there is only 1 or 2 people speaking it alive
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also, doesn't excuse italiano, _Deutsch, _Tr, _ES difference
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Just wondering, any other Finnish users in here than me? 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Yeah on language level but it makes no sense for indian guys to split like this. Believe me was a long discussion
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Try ubports_FI, ubports_Finnish, ubportsfinnish, etc.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> One of them may exist, who knows
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Ping @wayneoutthere its not my duty
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Why not Suomessa?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Who knows, maybe that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is a Pandora's Box
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Suomi Finland P*rkele! 😂
<tgBot> <AGrin88> (Voice, 1s)https://irc.ubports.com/oSW0l06v/file_2776
<tgBot> <AGrin88> (sorry, missclick)
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @nfsprodriver, For completeness, the xenial-based UbuntuCore16 is the "production" platform for Mir (so it should be pretty stable). But the tests upstream don't include the android-driver based stack as used by UBports. The latter is what @mariogrip got working last week.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I added InstallOnUbuntuTouch.txt to SF, the new version also workd from Terminal (even without ssh) with some commands. It will either start as GUI or non-GUI app depnding on whther or not one of special options are supplied from the command line (use —help).  … Installation just got a whole lot easier (see InstallOnUbuntuTouch.txt), and also ATU will allow you to do more and more stuff from the command line alone as well.  hope you enjoy! 
<tgBot> https://sourceforge.net/projects/all-things-ubuntu-library/files/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Ping @Flohack and make it his duty ;) answer to this is just like development 'one day!'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The system grows out of needs. Currently works just fine and most recent ones are starting to systematize and so far everyone is fine with it but thanks for feed back
<tgBot> Vasu Ratanpara was added by: Vasu Ratanpara
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello Vasu and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups at times, but still interested to stay up to date about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @UBports_News
<tgBot> Henrygaba1991 was added by: Henrygaba1991
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Henrygaba1991 and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :) … Note also that there is an important news feed which condenses the 'many words' here into notable news chunks:  click this to subscribe to that channel: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Hi
<tgBot> <dohbee> hi
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Greetings
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hi
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hello guys , … I’ve just finish installing 15.04 stable on my Oneplus one phone ,
<tgBot> <onajjar> Should I update it choosing the other 2 options in the settings?
<tgBot> <onajjar> The development and the other one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That will change your release channel
<tgBot> <onajjar> Yea
<tgBot> <onajjar> What is the differences between them
<tgBot> <dohbee> stable is stable. devel is well, not stable, as it's in development. :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> Aha , do there is a risk if I update
<tgBot> <onajjar> So
<tgBot> <onajjar> And the third option ?
<tgBot> Matosaure was added by: Matosaure
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matosaure, Hello Matosaure and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :) … Note also that there is an important news feed which condenses the 'many words' here into notable news chunks:  click this to subscribe to that channel: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> TomashKhamlai was added by: TomashKhamlai
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @TomashKhamlai, Hello @TomashKhamlai and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)   … Oh, and in case the number of messages becomes a bit overwhelming, you can subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> does anyone get this bug?  I have been forgetting to ask for a long, long time :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mWD6oG16/file_2777.jpg
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I know what is broken at least
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's something. :)  It's like my car right now.  It won't start and I  know it's because the battery is fried....
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Can you at least report a bug? I am sure mariogrip knows what to do for it (I've told him)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well now... that's asking for a lot!  bugs... I like to talk about them. I like to complain about them... but reporting them... well...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> the worst thing is that every time I have to report a bug it takes me 10 minutes to find where
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (that's a bug right there)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> my voice sounds annoying
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, This is already in the tracker of messaging app
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's qt bug essentially
<tgBot> <Flohack> Feel free to fix it ;)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's fixed even
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot> georgelewis was added by: Hobbit_1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> cool. i don't have to find bug reporting area again :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hello @georgelewis and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)   … Oh, and in case the number of messages becomes a bit overwhelming, you can subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
#ubports 2017-12-09
<tgBot> <dohbee> @onajjar, what is the third option? i have no idea what your screen says :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LB2gKZVa/file_2779.jpg What is the difference between these three options
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Release-Channels
<tgBot> <onajjar> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks a lot ! That’s a lot of help :)  … I think I’ll stick with the stable release
<tgBot> Vedat Yüksel was added by: Vedat Yüksel
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Vedat Yüksel, Hello Vedat and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)   … Oh, and in case the number of messages becomes a bit overwhelming, you can subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> Merhaba Vedat Yüksel. Size Türkçe grup bağlantımızı atmıştım. @UBportsTR türkçe grubumuz. Burası ana grup.
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @bhushanshah, https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/2
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> guys
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> im trying to install ubports on my nexus 5
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> should i use ubuntu or windows
<tgBot> ljgww was added by: ljgww
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> could someone guide me through the steps
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Node Javascript, you can try on Linux or Windows. Just download app from here: https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-nexus-5#installubuntu.  … Sorry, but I don't tried this yet so I can't help, but at least this is my 5 cents. Installation must be easy.
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, cool..ill try
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> i already have the ubports recovery installed
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> on my nexus 5
<tgBot> <milkor73> @ljgww, Hello kJ and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)   … Oh, and in case the number of messages becomes a bit overwhelming, you can subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <milkor73> @pooboylinux, Hello to help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <ljgww> Hi! Thanks for welcome.  … I still need to understand what this project is about what is useful to.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @ljgww, https://ubports.com/page/about-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Rocco> How can I join the supergroup from ubuntu touch telegram?
<tgBot> <mimecar> you must install beta version of telegrom
<tgBot> <onajjar> I think there’s no way to do that for now ?
<tgBot> <onajjar> @mimecar, How is that ?
<tgBot> <mimecar> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.5.0
<tgBot> <mimecar> with that version you can use supergroups
<tgBot> <Rocco> Me from android telegram
<tgBot> <Rocco> From ubuntu that present in openstore
<tgBot> <mimecar> it's a beta version, is not on the open store yet
<tgBot> <Rocco> Ah ok.
<tgBot> <Rocco> Can I install over the one I have?
<tgBot> <Rocco> Without lose data app?
<tgBot> <mimecar> I think so
<tgBot> <Rocco> Ok. Thanks a lot
<tgBot> <Rocco> I'll try
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Yeah, now I'm writing from Ubuntu touch telegram
<tgBot> <ljgww> 1. Is the list of devices for UBports still accurate in FAQ (or there are more options)? … 2. is there an emulator or VBox that this can run on ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> AFAIK that list is still accurate. And unfortunately there isn't an emulator or virtual image that can be used at the moment.
<tgBot> <ljgww> Thank your for info.  … IMHO Essentially we need a 'standard' virtai environment, otherwise development is limited only to people who posses adequate devices. Alternatively we need something like MSYS but on wider range of phones.
<tgBot> <ljgww> I understand that phones are wildly different hardware wise. IMHO this is a reason more to define common ground. Perhaps some of phone producers can go forward and allow specific alternative setups to be available.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ljgww, There was an emulator in Canonical days but it is dead slow and rather broken. Used to have i386 images and stuff, which we dont build nowadays anymore. In case someone is interested, the usual Android armhf emulator that comes with the Android SDK mitght be able to get a "port" and then we would have an emulator again. I agree that this would sometimes help developers
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Flohack, It seems a good idea
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, The canonical emulator was the android one afaik with a custom skin. Someone would need to create a port for goldfish for it to run on the emulator.
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep and in armhf not i386 please ^^
<tgBot> <DanChapman> oh god no. It's insanely slow.
<tgBot> <ljgww> It is not likely that intel will go down on phones, from the other side arm is more likely candidate to be basic emulator.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, slower than the current emulator? 😆
<tgBot> <ljgww> therefore what I would be looking into is arm emulator on desktop
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Yes! it's why they switched to using the i386 images. You could still install the arm image if you wanted it just wasn't recommended
<tgBot> <Flohack> oki
<tgBot> <Flohack> But last 3 weeks ago or so I started the old emulator and after 10 mins I got the boot animation or so ^^
<tgBot> <DanChapman> IIRC it took like 10-20 minutes to get to the login screen
<tgBot> <ljgww> ive seen implementation of intel assembly in JavaScript and linux running on top of that in the browser... at very decent speed. How hard this could be for ARM ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Neither were great but i386 was significantly better but still rubbish ^^
<tgBot> <ljgww> JVM and .NET capitalized on hardware layer isolation (not to mention NT kernel). I am not seeing this in phones (except that Android is built on top of JVM variant).
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ljgww, Well I agree with Dan since an arm cpu has fundamential differences to i386 you need much more abstraction than simulating intel on top of intel
<tgBot> <ljgww> that is good point, therefore we need arm like hardware and this is break point. instead of abstract hardware we buy specific phones. Got that.
<tgBot> <ljgww> Is there any tablets that can run UBport ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> bq m10
<tgBot> <ljgww> 👍
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @DanChapman, How does it work with ubports? There are bugs or all fine?
<tgBot> <ljgww> For the time being let me drop an idea that could be explored: to find something like raspbery pi, panda or equvivalent that could kill 2 birds, make base IoT device and allow decent platform for mobile development of OS layer.
<tgBot> <ljgww> if convergence is still in vision, an unexpected convergence can be a driver. Linux shall be adaptable enough to abstract hardware layer.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/V9hoqw0O/file_2785.png
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Patience
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Have a coffee :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0QBbrlVh/file_2786
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Bingo :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, haha
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ljgww, not quite sure what this idea is about, would you care to elaborate? kill 2 birds with one stone as in how?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, @ljgww here is your emulator 😆
<tgBot> <Mattia> @DanChapman, How you did this?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ```$ sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=armhf arm-emu … $ sudo ubuntu-emulator run arm-emu``` … Swith arch for i386 if you want it to at least boot at some point today 😂
<tgBot> <ljgww> @KrisJacewicz, Idea is about easier software development. Why I would buy a phone just to be able to develop some piece of software. If arm emulation on Intel (we do have PC's where we develop) is hard to achieve, one needs to find hardware where he can run the piece of software. Now. I am thinking about purchasing a phone to toy around with the idea of having Ubuntu on it. But I do not like that idea much. Perhaps better idea would be to get a tablet
<tgBot> perhaps a good part of OS and intermediate layers can be developed in the fashion to isolate hardware as much as possible (not down to the metal devel). If I need arm device for that, perhaps it would be more affordable to get arm development board. From my friends in industry arm development boards cost a lot of $$$ so here I am thinking of something that is affordable like raspbery kind of boards. Once one has a Ubunty/Linux layer on something like that the
<tgBot> development can cover two areas - such boards can be used in IoT fashion and interact with mobile devices. Development could be based on common apis. Once can develop a good part of mobile application on such board and then just eventually develop UI part for the mobile.  Hope this is enough elaboration...
<tgBot> <mimecar> you have Ubuntu Core on IoT
<tgBot> <mimecar> the problem is on mobile devices
<tgBot> <ljgww> Ah yes... Ubuntu Core. Tried to run this. Failed. Have no appropriate hardware. Thought I could run it virtually.
<tgBot> <ljgww> @mimecar, care to explain ?
<tgBot> <mimecar> you have development boards for Ubuntu Core
<tgBot> <mimecar> on mobile, you have current phones and tablets
<tgBot> <mimecar> no new devices from OEMs
<tgBot> <ljgww> @mimecar, No, I expected I could run Ubuntu Core eventually in a custom cloud.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @ljgww, there's qemu/kvm images for ubuntu core
<tgBot> <ljgww> @DanChapman, Yes tried that, but the current PC do not have virtualization bios facilities to run 64bit images. I have some other PC hardware which may support that (need to find time to assemble that)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ljgww, I dont see the problem, you can develop your app mostly on Desktop if needed. I do this for Telegram for example. Can be built for i386 Desktop and for armhf mobile. Certain features dont work, but it is not mandatory to have a phone for development
<tgBot> <ljgww> @Flohack, What do you use for development? (language, framework...)
<tgBot> <mimecar> you can use Ubuntu IDE with QML + JavaScript or QML + C
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ljgww, Its C++/QML mixed. I edit the files in the old SDK, but only as editor, compile with batch file, and debug with Eclipse lol
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ljgww, well I myself have been doing native ARM development off raspberry pi for years, and now also off UT phones (or Mobile Plasma phones). … I never liked nor understood why in the era when AR< became more powerful than my 1st ever PC was, almost all of software develompment for ARM still depends on cross-compilation. I totally dislike this, and I have been doing, what I think, you are suggesting. If I understand you right, that is, which
<tgBot> why I'm asking. … I have DEV tools (compielrs, IDEs, etc) installed on my raspberry Pi and on my UT phones. I design, compile and deploy all of my software natively with this setup.  … Currently I am also working on software for all of these platform plus desktop standrd versions of Ubuntu (so PC/laptop + single board computers + phablets) that will allow all of them to see ach other, and coexist in an ecosystem, that can also double as a build farm for c
<tgBot> As for emulating ARM on PC, it is actually pretty solid. Especially if you do not go to qemu-kvm with very limited RAM capabilities (256M max) but instead use architectural chroot with statically built qemu. That is how I literally boot the SD card out of my raspberry pi on my ubuntu desktop. Gets even faster if I dd the sd card into a image file onto my SSD drive on my desktop and then boot it. This leaves nothing to wish for really. It is rather the other w
<tgBot> x86 emulation on ARM that I'm looking forward to better up. And it's coming bigs steps. Already some progress in this area has happened and more is on the horizon, in terms of emulation speeds, with some claims that it'll be possible to run emulated x86 programs on ARM with close to native speeds. … So I wonder if this what I describet, what I have been doing for long now, is what your idea is about, or I'm missing some.
<tgBot> <ljgww> Heard of Ubuntu IDE but never saw it running.
<tgBot> <mimecar> It's working on 16.04
<tgBot> <mimecar> and it has some funny bugs 😃
<tgBot> <mimecar> @ljgww, you have a development course => https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot> <mimecar> and one virtual machine with all the tools ready for development
<tgBot> reacher_mu was added by: reacher_mu
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, WHat's wrong with cross-compiling? What takes me 10 mins to cross compile for arm takes 30 to 40  mins plus natively on an arm device. I know which i prefer ^^
<tgBot> <ljgww> @KrisJacewicz, Kris, thank you for this explanation. I wish that there were more ARM being a desktop, and perhaps having what you say i386 emulators for porting. Unfortunately I am not seeng that either. From my limited viewpoint i am seeing ARM in car's infotainments, mobiles, tablets, obscure ideas for home devices, but not desktops. Perhaps that is change we need to see yet.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, don't missunderstand me, the cross-compiling itelf has its own perks. But I dislike that it is almost a norm. And I don't get it. Since everything is a trade-off, cross-compilation is no different: you may get faster compilation times, but at the expense of other overhead elsewhere like: … - need for setting up cross-bin-utils … - need for emulators, or deploying to ARM hw by cable/wifi … - no direct anative debugging, instea
<tgBot> emulator, or remote debugging from ARM device over cable/wifi … - all the overhead for the dev tools, ide, etc wha not, while natively on device you just install dev tools, and go
<tgBot> <ljgww> @reacher_mu, :)  … welcome!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ljgww, that is because you are not aware of huge community running desktop off single board computers. Raspberry pi model 3 and other signle board computers with this much or more specs, are powering desktop for hundreds of thousands of people. There are communities dedicated to that, I partake in some.  … While Ubuntu Core is targetted at headless systems including IoT, but another major OS on raspberry is Ubuntu Mate. It's just like normal
<tgBot> Desktop Ubuntu for PC, but on ARM. I run this on my raspberry pi, and it's basically a desktop, seriously if I send u a screenshot you won't be able to tell at all. It's crazy popular too.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am even using Synergy from Symless on my raspi, it's amazing, I have 3 monitors side by side, 2 of which are from my powerful Ubuntu PC, one is from raspi, and they all work seamlessly as one big desktop because with Synergy I have one kvm (keyboard/mouse virtual switch) and shared clipboard across all. I use my mouse like raspi and Ubuntu are one long desktop. I sometimes add 4th screen with WIndows to it. Amzaing!
<tgBot> <ljgww> @KrisJacewicz, I guess it's time for me to get away from PC :)
<tgBot> <ljgww> Essentially this means moving to altogether new development platform
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> before I installed all my dev tools onto the UT phone, I was using raspi to make my apps. Now I run my IDE off of the UT phone and it works very very good, this is IDE I use for making apps on my desktop but running off of my UT phone:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/0tMuhyzR/file_2788.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it's over ssh with x forwarding, I used to do the same thing from my raspi, but now I prefer UT phone, because I can carry it with me, unlike the raspi
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> now I'm at home, but when I'm at work, during lunch time I run the very same IDE off of my phone onto my desktop at work and continue just where I left off
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then come home and continue where I left off
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and so on
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> super amazingly convenient
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and although not so convenient with the OSK, but if I really want to, when I'm commuting I can even do this right on my phone itself, the exact same IDE:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Tj0SJl0h/file_2790.jpg Nexus 5
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is why currently UT for me is the most amazing thing ever
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even thought I already could have desktop from my raspi, but UT sits in my pocket, and goes wherewer I go
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @reacher_mu, Hello @reacher_mu and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)   … Oh, and in case the number of messages becomes a bit overwhelming, you can subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I hv lots of traditional desktop apps on my UT, not so that I can use them on-device, but so that I can use them on a desktop remotely over ssh, this is what makes UT of amazing value to me
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Rocco, Do not update from OpenStore or you will wipe the beta and lose access to the supergroups again
<tgBot> <ljgww> @KrisJacewicz, Kris, this is very interesting for me. I guess you
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wilder_Hund, There are bugs with UT in general but the tablet works very nicely
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @ljgww, I think he already did document it, check out the blog it's really interesting stuff to read!! http://kriscode.blogspot.de/?m=1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ljgww, I publish a lot already on kriscode.blogspot.com
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @demokrit atomos, ah yes :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ljgww, yes and the main reason for me using Lazarus is that while the IDE itself is based of Delphi (one of the best IDEs for visual RAD to date) it is also cross-platform (the IDE itself, which is still rare). I don't think there really is a better IDE available on NIXes: https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-IDE-for-Linux/answer/Krzysztof-Kamil-Jacewicz?srid=uKbMW
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I write my app only 1 time, then I open it up in Lazarus on any OS and can compile natively in it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> - It's way faster than working with multiple dev tools for different OSes,  … - Personally I find it easier on the visual UI designing than other alternatives, including mentionned Ubuntu SDK, … - while qt+qml is also cross-platform, but qt is not default on many platforms, and thus a qt app depends on adding qt widgetset to the OS, with Lazarus I don't need to base my apps on QT, although it still is an option … - and related to the prev
<tgBot> link my app against multiple widgetsets, I just choose one from a list, and my app recompiles linked against that chosen one, no need to change anything in the code.
<tgBot> <ljgww> @demokrit atomos, Thanks for the pointer will read it
<tgBot> <dohbee> gah. when people break up a single comment on telegram into multiple paragraphs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have begun documenting it on ubports wiki: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html#clickable … I will update it as soon as time permits, possibly next weekend
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I could make an effort to always remember about avoiding doing so, but I'd like to understand why it's a problem?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, it makes it very hard to reply to a single point in the middle. and it really makes it impossible to properly follow any discussion, for people connecting through irc
<tgBot> <dohbee> seems like maybe the irc channel should be changed so nobody can talk in it really, and everyone gets directed to join via telegram or matrix
<tgBot> <ljgww> @dohbee, Did not know that irc has replying mechanism
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, the point about irc is something I never thought of before, you just brought it to my attention
<tgBot> <dohbee> although if matrix is just bridged to irc instead of tg, i guess it'd probably be awful there too
<tgBot> <skrilltrax> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KlqX6J0w/file_2792.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ljgww, well just "foo: reply is here" really, but it doesn't have formatting or pictures, and very long lines get broken up really ugly
<tgBot> <dohbee> basically irc bridges on slack/rocket/tg/everything else are generally awful because nobody using these apps gives any thought to people on irc and how it is to view the conversation from there
<tgBot> <ljgww> @dohbee, So long tractats are not welcome only sweet and short
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ljgww, more as like this is a chat room, not a lecture hall. it'd be nice if more people took consideration in their commentary as to facilitate conversation from all connected parties
<tgBot> <ljgww> Got that-- be gently to irc ppl
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @KrisJacewicz have you any thoughts or experience with this? https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot> <ljgww> Thank for all for wonderful conversation. Need to go to program some food. Cu around.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, who uses irc?  why do we need it?  i thought we decided we can do just fine here in telegram until Umatriks is rocking...
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, then do as i said and make the irc channel so that people can't just talk in it, kill the bridge, and point everyone who joins the channel to join telegram/matrix
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @exar_kun, I'll look into it and share my thought. No experience so far.
<tgBot> <dohbee> there have been people who come onto irc and just ask questions, multiple times, and they basically get drowned out by the noise. not to mention there's no way to know on here if IRC users have left the room or not
<tgBot> <dohbee> if i open telegram and see someone from irc asked a question, i have no idea if it's even appropriate to reply, because they could be gone already. i have to go to irc to see if they're still around before replying
<tgBot> <dohbee> but either way, even without IRC bridging, all the points i made are still relevant
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee did you work with repowerd and the hardware enablement terribly much?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @exar_kun, I just skimmed thru it, it looks really good, all explained with screenshots, and I like it. Personally I am going to stick to Lazarus, but I would totally recommend this course to others, and I didn't even know it was made - some great piece of  work if you ask me!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, yes, i hear you about monologues
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There you go. Don't abuse it. :)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (delete the command saying / names)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And delete the command after you use it because clicking blue text immediately sends it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, that's why focus groups are good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ninja'd
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> otherwise blue text.. I must click.. ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, not really, no. repowerd was all alf
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any ideas for troubleshooting it? The system obviously recognizes that I'm pressing the power button but repowerd doesn't say or do anything
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Via CLI I can find that repowerd can control the screen.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah does pm use repowerd?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, repowerd itself doesn't handle the power button. iirc, unity8 is what handles it, and then tells repowerd to sleep or whatever
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ahah...
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox no
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox which device is it though?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Moto G5 Plus, potter
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> have you chown'd brightness file/
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, sidebar (ephemeral) channels are also not great. neither is overly strict enforcement of being "on topic"
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox `ls -l /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight` please
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, does holding down the power button for a few seconds bring up the power dialog? you might just need to tweak a udev rule
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Linked to... wow.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> and brighness file inside it?
<tgBot> <dohbee> how is it "obvious" that the system recognizes power button press?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I held the power button and force rebooted it... Whops.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, ```[  329.014787] Report pwrkey press event at: 2017-12-06 22:10:42 UTC … [  329.199226] Report pwrkey release event at: 2017-12-06 22:10:42 UTC```
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I think power button is fine, just brightness control is not working
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> which means no screen shutting down
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I need to wait for it to decide to booot...
<tgBot> <dohbee> well if the power dialog doesn't pop up, then unity8 didn't recognize the press
<tgBot> <dohbee> even if the kernel did
<tgBot> <dohbee> which could mean something might need tweaked in udev (or another bug in the unity8 stack somewhere, i forget how exactly it gets the event)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> evdev/libinput maybe?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Evdev recognizes it on event0 as KEY_POWER
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (totally noob here about unity code btw)
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you push the button and screen goes black but backlight is still on, that's a different problem, as that should indicate unity8 got the event and told the device to sleep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nothing happens
<tgBot> <dohbee> which means you should have seen repowerd do something
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Power dialog doesn't appear
<tgBot> <dohbee> if nothing happens at all when you press, then unity8 isn't getting the event for some reason
<tgBot> <dohbee> maybe check unity8.log to see if it says anything when you press it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nothing in unity8.log
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What udev rules may I need to change?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm not sure really. if it comes up as KEY_POWER, maybe udev is not right. i was just guessing that maybe it wasn't assigned correctly, so a udev rule would be how to fix that
<tgBot> <dohbee> but since it's KEY_POWER, that might not be relevant
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, i need to get food and stuff now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, what's your proposed perfect world.  Would love to hear it
<tgBot> <ljgww> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JXtXxYUx/file_2794.png
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The UBports Community Update is going live in just under two hours! … Get the lastest info on the news channel now! … https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/Zvw16S5x/file_2796.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> try removing the ?m=1 from the URL, and force desktop version,  might solve the problem.
<tgBot> <ljgww> @KrisJacewicz, Nope. Noticed something else: It is not you it seems some blogspot geolocation - it tries to serve local mirror. Address moves from http://kriscode.blogspot.com/ to http://kriscode.blogspot.com.mt/
<tgBot> <ljgww> then when it moves to another address content disappears.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, no such thing as perfect. but people hitting "send" more often instead of writing long monologues, and using less unnecessary images/videos would certainly help.
<tgBot> <dohbee> basically just want people to consider other endpoints (not everyone is on gigabit or unlimited data cellular service), and let people be people (don't over-moderate), and things tend to work out
<tgBot> <dohbee> as long as people aren't violating the CoC, or spamming and going on all the time, moderators really shouldn't do anything.
<tgBot> <dohbee> if people complain because they're always backlog of conversation, then chat rooms probably aren't suited for what they want anyway
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Also one thing I would personally love is if the welcome messages are shorter.. it makes easier to scroll through backlog/chat log
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> all comments appreciated
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bhushanshah, +1 I see the value but it can create overwhelming noise if it is a busy days for joins
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> the welcome part is mission critical but we'll talk about this.
<tgBot> <dohbee> another reason why i just prefer IRC to web chats
<tgBot> <dohbee> IRC networks have services, and it's totally appropriate to have a bot notice people joining the channel
<tgBot> <dohbee> which keeps the message out of public notice
<tgBot> <mimecar> New chapter of the programming course, I'll upload source code later. Author Fulvio Russo
<tgBot> <mimecar> https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/content/en/chapter-05-s02.html
<tgBot> <mimecar> it's a temperature logger with QML, JavaScript, SQLite and Charts
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, we wont' be using bots here in telegram - tried that
<tgBot> <dohbee> well telegram is not suited to that anyway
<tgBot> <dohbee> afaik there's no equivalent of IRC's notice/warn stuff in telegram
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's ironic that they don't want bots sending unsolicited PMs, but every time the app updates i get a new chat from Telegram telling me all the useless info i don't care about
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @dohbee, I think a human touch is worth a lot as well.  I doubt I would have ever become a part of UBports without it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Crash_Burn, after the initial message perhaps. seeing the same people saying the same thing every time someone joins, and just replacing the name in it, makes it feel like they are robots anyway.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> To you perhaps...what about the new member? We should have some follow up surveys to find out?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, Put a simple link for them.
<tgBot> <dohbee> link for what?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Maybe its the new logo with Welcome message! Lol... One message over a couple hours and this is a big problem?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Communication is key and we are listening! We will review our options and see what we can come up with. Thanks everyone!
<tgBot> <dohbee> people joining via IRC don't get the special welcoming message. i presume people on the matrix bridge don't either?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @dohbee, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <dohbee> it wasn't clear if Cesar was saying to send that link instead, or if he was telling me to put a link for something
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, To a page where it is explained everything may be interesting for a new one.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, the welcome message pretty much does exactly that. nobody is complaining about the content of the welcome messages.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, But the link with few words.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> less words
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @mimecar, awesome all the things you do. we should have a link to your blog in doc.ubports.com
<tgBot> <mimecar> two latest chapter are a collaboration, I've translated both chapters from english
<tgBot> <mimecar> the other chapters are developped from scratch
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, same
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, those peopple are 'irc people' and they don't expect humans
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> anyway, we wont' be doing bots and we will be doing 'human'
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, what an inappropriate and unfounded statement
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> There are RSS bots in Matrix, and they just completely destroy chats in some cases.. … Some bots can be beneficial, but some bots can be bad, and it also depends on who's interacting with, or who the bot is talking to.
<tgBot> <NikosChat> Welcome messages don't bother me but an alternative approach would be the website to point to the welcome room instead of this and there tell people the basics and point them to join this room as well
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @Stereofont, Thx. Can i install LO calc or is there a app, which can share data with LO calc?
<dio_> Hey, do i need to port halium 7.1 to use ubports 16?
<dio_> ?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Join us live in the UBports Community Q&A: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpxfocWl0Zc
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> listening
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip when will UBports T-Shirts be available? :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack system-image server was using it before on official images
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Could it send updates for OTA or so?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, it sent a push when new image was available, and push-helper on the phone would trigger download with system-image-dbus or whatever, and when download finished the local notification would pop up on the phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> it was a broadcast push notification
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cool. yes we can maybe do the same thing
<tgBot> <dohbee> but that and telegram are really the only useful things that used it
<tgBot> <Flohack> If we could find the target application and format of json then I can try on devel
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip going back to xenial, when will prebuilt HTC10/OP3 images be our? (yep, again)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 16.04 still has Unity, 18.04 not.
<tgBot> <dohbee> 18.04 has unity7 it in universe still, but unity8 was removed from archives during 17.10
<tgBot> <dohbee> switching to systemd is really hard
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @dohbee, in what sense, and for which device?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ajyotirmay, it's not a device specific issue. it's an infrastructure issue. we were moving to systemd for the all snap based system and having unity8 as the default system on PCs, but it wasn't completed
<tgBot> <ljgww> https://list.ubports.com/pipermail/ubports-community/
<tgBot> <dohbee> and in that work, we were also removing click support
<tgBot> <dohbee> so keeping click and switching to systemd will make some things a bit harder
<tgBot> <dohbee> meritocracy?
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JeTKsMAu/file_2797.mp4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird Jan
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: @mariogrip when will UBports T-Shirts be available? :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i will address this to you
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, it's comming :) news first
<tgBot> <vanyasem> screw that, t-shirts rule
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 😝
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's what wikis were for
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh no
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> has anyone tested the 5X yet @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i am not aivan, i am eevan @mariogrip :
<tgBot> <Dohxis> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/NOPZiAtN/file_2799.jpg This is how you have to watch UB live stream, pizza and popcorns 😜
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Dohxis, 🤣👍
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @vanyasem, hey ... do you know @mariogrip it's always right? (joke man joke don't get man)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dohxis, OHH WOWWWW
<tgBot> <vanyasem> double e van sounds nice :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ebetonro, That right there is 100% correct :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Like the double Irish tax fraud ^^
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's the best comparasion ive heard so far
<tgBot> <vanyasem> comparing me to irish tax fraud
<tgBot> <vanyasem> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Where I can read about the milestones set for the OTA3?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<tgBot> <ebetonro> thy
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> My numer three: Camera issues (on hammerhead).
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 50% of OTA3
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @nfsprodriver, +1
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> "I want to believe"  !! ;P
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> About memory: After using a mem intensive app like OSMScout, after some time it crashes and mem keeps bloated. I need to reboot device. We may need a background service refreshing the ram.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack i always get paper boarding passes at airport, for security anyway, even with android on a device with 3 gb. :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> ram = mem = memory :$
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, haha and I need them for bookkeeping actually my company requires this. But I mostly print them from email, and this I forget very often
<tgBot> <dohbee> @nfsprodriver, there's no need for any service. looking at memory usage in top or such is not especially useful if you don't understand how memory works in linux kernel
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Yeah maybe it leaks memory. Qt upgrade might help lets see on 16.04 ;)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> So excited for the furture of Ubuntu Touch... nice work guys.
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx ❤️
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> X11 apps? @KrisJacewicz is the right guy 👍
<tgBot> <dohbee> someone needs to put the libertine scope in the open store
<tgBot> <ljgww> Hope that this is not downer question. But after listening for a while I wander how all of this actually work business wise. As far as I understood, this is not afilliated to Canonical.
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @dohbee, I see. … Sorry, I'm not really aware of the projects or how well they get along with each other, so I really do not understand any of it right now
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> https://liberapay.com/UBports
<tgBot> <neothethird> @LarreaMikel, this, thanks
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @LarreaMikel, Thank you
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> passion doesn't pay the bills though :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> https://api-docs.ubports.com/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Agreed ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Best is to get a passionate guy who we can also support by paying him for his work maybe
<tgBot> <cibersheep> I have tried to do a little translation of the life Community update to Catalan (a bit dirty and only 96.4% correct) … https://t.me/UBports_ca/85
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Ahh catalunya. Hope things change for your country mu friend :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Seannyboy, I'm from «next door» but I also hope that they get what they decide to do with their country. There's so much lies flying around and misinformation that sometimes is difficult to have a clear image of what is happening (specially if you can't read media from outside of Spain).
<tgBot> <matv1> Congrats everyone. We just passed 25.000 devices. stats.ubports.com
<tgBot> <TopheT> Are there still issues with the battery life?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Is Libertine in use in any other part of the Ubuntu community? If Yunit picked up would it even be of use to them?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, not sure i understand the relevance
<tgBot> <aarroyoc> @cibersheep, Yeah, the first lie is that there isn't any political prisioner. They're just politicians that broke the Constitution
<tgBot> <TopheT> What do you guys think of Librem5?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think it's mostly a nice idea
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> For now just an idea
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> And a mockup
<tgBot> <dohbee> no it's a funded product with preorders. they're building it.
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Ok but for now theres nothing to see, not evem the hardware prototype or the os demo
<tgBot> <dohbee> people should be getting dev kits for it, in 6 months
<tgBot> <dohbee> the hardware isn't finalized yet
<tgBot> <dohbee> look at the schedule
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Neither the os
<tgBot> <dohbee> well if a nuclear war breaks out in southeast asia, it's going to be a lot longer before it happens, too
<tgBot> <dohbee> what's your point?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem I saw the ping but not the question. What's up?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> has anyone tested the 5x yet?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Just wondering if anyone outside Ubports is likely to continue developing it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know. it's useful for certain types of os installs similar to ubuntu phone images. it's good for some things even in traditional style installs, too. but most things in the stack on the phone images are unlikely to continue being developed outside ubports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, No
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @aarroyoc, It so humiliating. They try to make us believe that we are stupid and we cannot read. … More lies: referendum didn't happen, manifestant are violent, independentist hates Spain, there is no victims from 1st Oct, police were not abusing of their power... etc, etc, etc.
<tgBot> <aarroyoc> @cibersheep, For some it's just the 1st Oct, but in my opinion the Spanish government should have put Puigdemont and others in prison before that. I agree that violence is not the answer but breaking the law and try to justify yourself isn't also. However, I'm also going to stop, not the place
<tgBot> <Flohack> you can go to OT group ^^
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @cibersheep, Not this the appropriate forum. Sorry.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Only say one thing about this issue: 21N. And after "ya veremos"
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Not the proper place. Sorry XD
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @cibersheep, 👌🏼
<tgBot> <SiscoGarcia> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MhqW9UVU/file_2800.mp4
<tgBot> <Rocco> @KrisJacewicz, Kris.. which libraries installed to develop for UTILITY?
<tgBot> <Rocco> UT
<tgBot> Roujin13 was added by: Roujin13
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, I fetched the sources for it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so I'm doing it for real this time
<tgBot> <vanyasem> had some real life issues
<tgBot> <Hunter616> hi, why this error? I try using terminal for install Ubports from Canonical. hunter@hunter-MS-7528:~$ sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=arale \--channel=15.04/stable —bootstrap —recovery-image=recovery-arale.img … unknown flag `recovery-image'
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wilder_Hund, @wilder_Hund There is an app called - amazingly - 'Spreadsheet' 😁
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Hunter616, What version of the tool is this?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Hunter616, could you try using this ppa ` sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> then `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash`
<tgBot> <Hunter616> @mariogrip, i try to install from Lubuntu 15.04 after "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Hunter616, Yeah, it seems to be a older verison that does not have —recovery-image included, but the ppa is a bit newer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Roujin13, Hello Junior and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Hunter616> @mariogrip, I add ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa but not work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You might want to consider installing a newer version of Ubuntu
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Hunter616, did you do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash` after adding that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 15.04 is out of support
<tgBot> <Hunter616> OK
<tgBot> <Roujin13> which for example?
<tgBot> <dohbee> install 16.04
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @Stereofont, Okay, i'll try it. Thx. 😁
<tgBot> <Roujin13> @dohbee, ah ok I will try it!👍
#ubports 2017-12-10
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Roujin13, If you meant which image to use on your phone, it depends on your goals and device, but you should generally stick to stable.
<tgBot> <Roujin13> @dohbee, I have a Nexus 5 so I think I'll use.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Rocco, the easiest way is to use my command line installer directly on UT Terminal app, the installer will get u all the dependencies and get u Lazarus up and running:  … https://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus-for-raspi-and-ut/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is open source so you can see  list of depes inside, also it is interactive and you will see what gets installed. … You can install Lazarus on UT with these commands in Yerminal app: … #download installer: … $ wget https://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus-for-raspi-and-ut/files/lazfpc4ut.tar.gz … #extract: … $ tar -xf lazfpc4ut.targ.gz … #install Lazarus+FPC: … $ ./lazfpc4ut … #install all deps: … $ sudo ./lazfpc4ut
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> runnig with sudo installs deps. … running qithout sudo imstalls the Lazarus itself and adds app icon to your apps scope, because ot installs into your userspace (so no need for sudo). … Installer also works on raspi.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> one of the screenshots from the page shows dependency packages though::
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uQjPPM9f/file_2802.jpg
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hello :)  … Can I Make apps for Ubuntu touch from my MacBook?  … Or web apps?
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> the easiest way is to use my command line installer directly on UT Terminal app, the installer will get u all the dependencies and get u Lazarus up and running:  … https://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus-for-raspi-and-ut/ … it is open source so you can see  list of depes inside, also it is interactive and you will see what gets installed. … You can install Lazarus on UT with these commands in Yerminal app: … #download installer: … $ wget
<tgBot> https://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus-for-raspi-and-ut/files/lazfpc4ut.tar.gz … #extract: … $ tar -xf lazfpc4ut.targ.gz … #install Lazarus+FPC: … $ ./lazfpc4ut … #install all deps: … $ sudo ./lazfpc4ut … runnig with sudo installs deps. … running qithout sudo imstalls the Lazarus itself and adds app icon to your apps scope, because ot installs into your userspace (so no need for sudo). … Installer also works on raspi. … one of the screen
<tgBot> packages though::
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Thanks a lot Kris... I'll try.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, what kind of apps would you like to make?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Rocco 3, let me know how it goes
<tgBot> <onajjar> At start , web apps I think
<tgBot> <onajjar> Do I need Ubuntu OS , or can I make them from my MacBook
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, then you should be able to do that quite easily from UT, therr is even app for making web apps on Open Store
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Yes Kris...
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, Thank You 🙏🏻
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, maybe try this: … https://uappexplorer.com/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> But development into UT device isn't so difficult ? On my ubuntu notebook ?
<tgBot> <onajjar> UT stand for ?
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, I’ll try it and see :)
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> I also will develop apps
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Of course
<tgBot> <onajjar> :) me too
<tgBot> <onajjar> And I have this question too , … After I’ve installed UT on my Oneplus one device , do I need to do anything after that ., I mean in the terminal ? Updates , upgrades ? Any suggestions?
<tgBot> <onajjar> Any reliable email client ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @onajjar, Dekko
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @onajjar, do you need something? if so, then install it. we can't guess whether you need something or not
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @onajjar, yes you can. if you install GNU/Linux on it. I remember running Xubuntu on MacBook Pro
<tgBot> <vanyasem> screw MacOS.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, it is possible to do things in terminal BUT it is not required. So no you do not have to.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Rocco 3, elaborate what do you mean
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Elaborate...yes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, i thought that you do not need ubuntu fpr making web apps. But now Im not sure anymore after Ivan suggestrd otherwise...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> webapps are crap and should not be considered Development
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, i dont hv anything against osx, it's iOS that bothers me.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, that's basically a wrapper around the browser
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Yes, webapps ok. But true apps...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Thats opinion-based suggestion :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, not sure if it's right to discourage others.
<tgBot> <onajjar> @vanyasem, But it’s not supported any more ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, the whole store is filled with webapps. please stop with that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @onajjar, dekko 2 is supported by @DanChapman
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @KrisJacewicz, that can't be considered"development"
<tgBot> <Flohack> @onajjar, Dekko2 is the new version but still in beta. For normal things Dekko is OK
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, that's "adding a shortcut for a webpage"
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> @vanyasem, True
<tgBot> <onajjar> @vanyasem, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Thats also opinion-based. Webapps can fill a gap that we cant fill otherwise. In fact I would be glad if there were no Apps at all. Since HTML5 you dont need them, except for companies tracking you better ;)
<tgBot> <Schyken> @vanyasem, Not if done correctly. Sure, it may be simplistic in comparison to more native-like development, but it is NOT an insignificant or negligible means of accomplishing a similar task, especially considering the use case.
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @vanyasem, Dekko is fine. It works well. Dekko 2 will replace it in time but being under development it is not ready for use as your maoin email client.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, i dont agree. hou still are putting up business logic and algorhthms in javascript. It os possible to build very complexed systems using webapp approach and perhaps much more complex than anything you will ever build. It really os relative and subjective. … Webapps were invented to address specific problems better. Not to hanle all problems better in general.
<tgBot> <onajjar> For the real development apps , can I develop apps for Ubuntu touch from Mac ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @onajjar, yes, but if you face issues with click, etc, you probably won't get proper support
<tgBot> <Flohack> @onajjar, there is no native SDK that runs in MacOS. So, you cannot compile them.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Why you say yes ;)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, I also hate installing an app for every website, but native apps just have way better performance which is their advantage.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because I want Osama to suffer with compiling everything.
<tgBot> <onajjar> :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and then failing miserably
<tgBot> <onajjar> Heheheheheheheheheh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, no, what u sescribed is only a choice of a person not a definiton of a webapp. … Just like in any other language or in any other dev tool you can make a "shortcut" to wrap something else around.
<tgBot> <onajjar> Thanks Ivan :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> just install Xubuntu to your Mac dual boot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's not too hard
<tgBot> <vanyasem> why bother with bittenappleOS
<tgBot> <Schyken> @KrisJacewicz, This is very true. Hell, it's even possible to make something all wrapped around in C, but still be nothing but a host for the web content within 🤷‍♀️
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, yes, you can. … not sure of you will be able to make native qt5 apps for ut without Linux vm, but you certainly can on OSX make native apps that will work on UT as well.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> there are more than one way to make apps for UT. Even more than two ways, since webapps also were mentionned.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> everyone is telling his own thing, I believe @onajjar is confused as hell now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I am so sorry
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, well architectural chroot on OSX  should be possible to create and compile them natively.
<tgBot> <onajjar> @vanyasem, It’s ok really ! I’m taking notes now )
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JBBgameich, performance is relative. not always an app has performance requirements that require native performance
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar Im thinking that if u want to create apps for UT then u probably have or plan to have UT device. So if you have UT devoce and also Mac computer, then u have all u need to create apps for ut natively. U can run app dev tools from your ut. U dont hv to write code on the phone screen though, you can start dev tools from ut onto your mac monitor rwmotely over ssh with x forwarding. I do this with Ubu tu, you can do this with OSX or Windows
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, WOW! What a great advice ! I’ll try this today after work !
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/g5honx1r/file_2804.jpg
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @KrisJacewicz, I'm here now. Is  … "#install all deps: … $ sudo ./lazfpc4ut" required?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, i know of this x server to use on OSX for x forwarding: … https://www.xquartz.org
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wilder_Hund, yes, sudo will install dependencies
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Thx
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and without sudo installs the lazarusbitswlf
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, Thanks a lot Kris
<tgBot> kaushal7007 was added by: kaushal7007
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, it must be possible to even install qt5/qml dev tools on UT but i have not done it. Not sure if u can compile the same IDE that is used on Ubuntu Desktop but u can always write code in Geany and just compile it with qtcreator.
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> rootfs writeable?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> OKay, i see...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wilder_Hund, the installer can make it wratable for u, youbjust need to agree
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you font then it will not install dependencies.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> without dependencies lazarus will start but u wont be able to cimpile proograms.
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> All fine, it's writeable
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Install is complete. And now? 😅
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wilder_Hund, hou can also install lazarus on hour desktop, and then u can also compilenhour apps for desktop. … You can even install Windows version of Lazarus in wine and compile on desktop natively for Linux and for windows. … You can also install lazarus on OSX and compile hou app for Mac.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wilder_Hund, refresh apps scope
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you want to use it over ssh better
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Yeah. Its on. 👍🏻
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Over ssh, which command?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ssh it to gour phone from uubuntu desktop with X forwarding, then run: … $ cd ~/.local/lazfpc4ut/fpc3/lazfpc3
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but must ssh with -Y or -X otherwise you wont get x forwarsing
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Okay
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, $ ~/.local/lazftp4ut/fpc3/lazfpc3 … *without cd
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, i have detected it 😄
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> does it start on your desktop over ssh?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Permission denied with ssh -Y
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> It seems, that -Y -X isn't supported here. … usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxYy] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec] …            [-D [bind_address😏port] [-E log_file] [-e escape_char] …            [-F configfile] [-I pkcs11] [-i identity_file] …            [-L [bind_address😏port:host:hostport] [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] …            [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port] …            [-Q cipher | cipher-auth | mac | kex | key
<tgBot> [bind_address😏port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path] [-W host:port] …            [-w local_tun[:remote_tun]] [user@]hostname [command]
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well u need to first set it up
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> read this: http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i might add this to the installer at the end it can offer you help setting up ssh with your desktop, but for now this is separate and you need to set it up yourself.
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> @KrisJacewicz, There is an syntax error near unexpected token `(': … #These command are all to be used on the server (UT device)! … #find out what is the remote home directory: … $ export HOMEDIR=$(ssh kris@192.168.0.101 'echo $HOME')
<tgBot> <AresMinos> Ok, the kernel is here, how about making Ubuntu Touch for iPhone now xD ? https://github.com/apple/darwin-xnu
<tgBot> <NotKit> @AresMinos honestly, getting it running on iPhone would be a huge development effort (finding bootloader level exploits/implementing kexec, porting Linux kernel, writing drivers and so on) with little gain (if you want something like iPhone, there is for example Xiaomi with unlockable bootloader)
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @NotKit, Yeah, you're right, but the thought of can it be done is so exciting :D Still, like you said, too much effort, too little gain :'(
<tgBot> <NotKit> I think there was a project to build Linux userspace for Darwin
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @onajjar, Go into system updates for a revision. Choose rc channel maybe?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kaushal7007, Hello KB and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Stereofont, You mean release candidate?
<tgBot> <onajjar> Is it stable ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @onajjar, It is not Stable but it is quite 'stable'
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wilder_Hund, sorry inwas away, were u able to  set it up? did u try ssh-pull-id?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @KrisJacewicz, 👍
<tgBot> <neothethird> @AresMinos, There's a lot more you need, than just the kernel. Look on the android side, you have the kernel for every device, but you still can't create a port for many of them, because you just don't have the drivers or any documentation
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> A very big "Thank you" @KrisJacewicz , it works!
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/rQwwkaGB/file_2806.jpg
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> @wilder_Hund, what is this? ubuntu dev ide for win?
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Where installed? PC?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Lazarus installed on my AquarisE5 UT and it works over ssh on my PC.
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> lazarus ide?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Please see here: … http://kriscode.blogspot.de/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> but apps are running on pascal
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> or can we use qt or web
<tgBot> <tipode_incognito> ¿?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Please ask the dev @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> happy it worked for u. I will extend installer to also help set the ssh.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tipode_incognito, it is possible to use gtk2, gtk3, qt4 and qt5, i so far only used gtk2 and gtk3
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is natove but u can use webbrowser widget to embedd webapp content
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i used chromium with lazarus as a widget
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tipode_incognito, the dont run on pascal they are just wrotten in pascal but then compiled to native code
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, Web apps are great convenient tools where a guy like me can make an app-like experience out of a website. Perfect for certain things I do and no developer would ever build an app for this so it is invaluable for me. I dont think the output should be considered an 'app' though but popular ones could be valuable to many. No matter what webapp creator app and its output has helped me much and concept is genius
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have you read the question Wayne?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> the question was if it's possible to develop apps on MacOS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and someone answered that it is possible to create webapps
<tgBot> <vanyasem> where i stepped in telling that creating webapps is NOT developement
<tgBot> <vanyasem> webapps are crap compared to native ones
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i was misunderstood there
<tgBot> <vanyasem> they are more convenient than opening a web browser every time
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and i use some webapps myself
<tgBot> <vanyasem> does any of that make sense?
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> Lazarus goes wild :-))
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/RkmF0YYU/file_2808.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wilder_Hund, oh that's adorable
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i love it
<tgBot> <wilder_Hund> UBports meets nature  😄 ❤️
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, This is true yes speed, feel, etc. Its like a self contained web browser experience for that one site. Sorry but definitely when you use the word 'crap' it better come with a good explanation so someone scanning doesn't think you are slamming their work. I saw 'crap' and 'webapp' and it made me boil
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I would rwcommend 'slow' or 'awkward'
<tgBot> <vanyasem> electron is also crap
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and i will call it crap because it is
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's a pity we don't have alternatives, but crap is crap
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i am a developer, and so it happened i have very straightforward views on some technology
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you may or may not agree with me, nothing personal
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> A touch of kindness would go far knowing that users and the developers are in the same room. Just a suggestion for community relations
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i used to attend social communication classes and i failed miserably
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's not a joke, that's how that is. i'm sincerely trying to adopt
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> No prob. Straight shooters are never understood and i am one too but over time I learned to use more honey than vinegar and people started listening more although it is how some people are designed...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I see and understand your crap comment and simply word switch would have avoided this annoying dialogue anyway onwards! Go build something for us
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Emoticon!! ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Interesting note that I may have offended IRC people in the way I stereotyped them so I'm not without sin and still need more honey...
<bshah> *eyeballs wayne*
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> has anyboy encountered problems flashing an M10 Aquaris (Ubuntu edition)?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> or can somebody direct me to a technical FAQ ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Seannyboy, it is not uncommon for me on Nexus 5 that the installation does not work. I just reboot to fastboot and restart ubports installer. the most number of times i had to repeat so far was 3. And i flashed OS on 2 different nexus 5 phones approx 10 times each
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Seannyboy, @LarreaMikel did recently
<tgBot> <dohbee> ugh the backlog in here :(
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seannyboy, there is no ubports image for M10, i think
<tgBot> <cibersheep> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/767/can-t-flash-my-bq-m10-fhd-with-ubports/3
<tgBot> <cibersheep> This might com handy
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh no, there is
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @dohbee, Should be
<tgBot> <dohbee> "prerelease"
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @dohbee, All ex official devices from Canonical are suportes + the ports
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> @cibersheep, cheers :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Seannyboy, You mught start here though https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <cibersheep> XD you're welcome
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Ive tried there pages..
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Ill try again on another machine
<tgBot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, you interjected to disrupt valid discussion with your personal opinion on the definition of "development"
<tgBot> <dohbee> that is called "trolling"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Seannyboy, Is your tablet running Android or Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> It was one of the tablets sold by BQ with Ubuntu touch pre installed
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seannyboy, do you have the correct recovery image for it? which tool are you using to flash?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, either the installer or `ubuntu-device-flash` will be able to flash it, then
<tgBot> <cibersheep> And make sure to choose the image. Notice that there're two versions of it
<tgBot> <dohbee> the retail devices need a special recovery image to flash with, because the retail recovery doesn't have adb
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think `magic-device-tool` grabs the correct recovery though; not sure if ubports installer does the same
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @dohbee, Oh. cool
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Eh, this is also not exactly true. There are plenty of native apps that are way slower than using a web site, because there are an inordinately large number of people in the world who don't know how to program applications which are responsive.
<tgBot> <dohbee> even on my i7 4790 with 4 cores and 8 threads, 32 GB RAM, Radeon R9 Nano, and SDD/HDD hybrid drive, most of the apps don't work as fast as they should, because a lot of devs these days are afraid of threads and don't know how to program with them, and they write code that blocks the UI and does excessive work
<tgBot> <dohbee> @onajjar, You can run Ubuntu in VMWare, and run the SDK in it for native app dev, or you can make webapps fairly easily since they're just a few files to register URLs, start the webapp, and the icon and packaging.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seannyboy, Join Welcome Room
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, very fair point! never thought of that...
<tgBot> <onajjar> @dohbee, Thanks a lot Rodney ! I’ll try it today !
<tgBot> yf was added by: yf
<tgBot> <Gravo> @KrisJacewicz, Hi! This is really cool...but I've one question: since I don't want to alter UT filesystem, I use Libertine containers (@TronFortyTwo OnTheRoad app) which provide RW filesystems (so xauth can be installed without problems)...Is it possible to set up X11 forwarding from Libertine containers?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @yf, Hi $name and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and subscribe to the news feed by clicking this: https://t.me/ubports_news Thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gravo, libertine is specifically built for running x apps on ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <Gravo> @dohbee, Ok, so nothing to do with that! Thanks!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gravo, well i don't know what you're trying to exactly, but i'm pretty sure libertine is good for it
<tgBot> <dohbee> if it involves running an x11 app
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Is Qt doing the same like c# with WPF that there is 1 UI thread per default that serves the message queue?
<tgBot> <Gravo> @dohbee, That's for sure...I managed to do it! I was only wondering if X11 forwarding was possible, i.e. running the graphical interface over SSH, being the app confined in a Libertine container
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Gravo, yes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Gravo, you can do x forwarding from chroot. I don't know if that still works if you choose lxc mode for libertine, but if you use chroot then yos, you can, I have done it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, The event loop is the main thread, yes. Just like GTK+. But it doesn't really matter when developers don't use threads, and so everything is always on the main thread. :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> but that's not the only problem i was referring to
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are plenty of other not so great decisions in lots of software, like how data gets stored, processed, etc…
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you will still need xauth onthe UT host system. … When you ssh into UT with x forwarding, you will use the xauth on the phone to export the magic cookie like this: … $ xauth list > /tmp/X … and then in the chroot you need to import it with chroot's xauth: … $ xauth add $(cat /tmp/X) … notice that here I assumed that /tmp/X is mounted from host to the guest. Otherwise you first copy /tmp/X into chroot's /tmp/X before you get in …
<tgBot> but that is the basic concept, and as I said, it works, I have used it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you don't need xauth at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so apparently you don't need xauth at all, so up to you, ask Rodney how to export the magic cookie, I guess he knows.  … Anyways, xauth is landing in the default UBports image anyways.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can install openssh-server inside the libertine container, and ssh into the container directly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, Agree, but then you need to change its port so that it does not conflic t with the hsot's ssh service.
<tgBot> <Gravo> @KrisJacewicz, Agree...Also the key should be different!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you don't want 2 ssh servers running, keep the magic cookie method in mind ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Why I am asking is a little bit more complex question: For example in telegram I see lots of small freezes when the datamodels getting updated. So basically we insert data into the datamodel on the worker thread that is spawned by the libtelegram incoming data event (is it a separate thread?) => then there is a signal saying messages_changed for example. That should reload the message list. Now problem is, that happens very unresponsive.
<tgBot> <Flohack> I would expect e.g. scroll events still being handled while messages are being inserted
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, i'm not sure the telegram app is optimized well for things like that
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its not, but the question is, can it be optimized? So that it has same fluent response as Android or iOS
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes, just a matter of fixing the code (disclaimer: i don't know the code, so no idea how complex the fix would be)
<tgBot> <dohbee> iirc the app itself is mostly all qml, and all the actual code is in a qtquick module, right?
<tgBot> <Gravo> @KrisJacewicz, Ok, thanks! I'll try it!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i noticed that Terminal app ignores .bash_profile … is that by mistake or by some sort of design?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes but unfortunately the MVVM patterns are loose: Some logic is in QML that belongs one layer below. Its not just the view that is written in the QML part, its also viemodel stuff. fortunately not too much
<tgBot> <dohbee> right, that's one big problem with a lot of qml apps. there is a tendency to put way too much logic inside the qml, and just run the thing with qmlscene
<tgBot> <dohbee> which decreases performance
<tgBot> <Flohack> Absolutely. I will try to remove as much as possible things from QML. But better consider a rewrite, its always messy to do this with old, grown code ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> rewrites can also be quite messy
<tgBot> lminjong was added by: lminjong
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lminjong, Hello Min Jong and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> vetto91 was added by: vetto91
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vetto91, Hello Vetto and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Hunter616> (Photo, 734x223) https://irc.ubports.com/XBxgndOX/file_2810.jpg
<tgBot> <Hunter616> I can not install Ubports on canonical UT. From fastboot to recovery mode (see photo) there is this error
<tgBot> <Hunter616> (Photo, 959x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xgNBnhS6/file_2812.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Using what desktop system?
<tgBot> <Hunter616> ubuntu 17.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You need phablet tools it is not in the repository
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Installer 0.1.8 appimage works with 17.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I suggest you join the Welcome Room
<tgBot> <Hunter616> appimage as on debian does not work, the problem is recovery mode
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Why shouldn't the AppImage work on debian?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> It will work everywhere, it's distribution independent
<tgBot> <Hunter616> (Photo, 718x64) https://irc.ubports.com/BaZflXjl/file_2814.jpg
<tgBot> <Hunter616> because when restart the phone there is no longer access
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You can install a :ppa to get phablet tools
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, You are not trying dual boot??
<tgBot> <Hunter616> not dual boot, only image canonical
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Okay, just checking
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-ito-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <Hunter616> I've already tried appimage many times, and crashes to the adb push file command
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hunter616, Can you put 16.04 on an old laptop?
<tgBot> <neothethird> I just pushed a new release of the installer, the packages for all platforms are building now and should be ready within the next hour. https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.1.9-beta
<tgBot> <Hunter616> wait, I'm trying something
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/phablet-tools
<tgBot> <Hunter616> (Photo, 729x168) https://irc.ubports.com/OXfAiUuN/file_2816.jpg
<tgBot> <Hunter616> it's like this for 10 minutes, is it normal?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since the recovery is there now, try removing the `--bootstrap` option and run it again
<tgBot> <Hunter616> (Photo, 744x220) https://irc.ubports.com/Ol3000p2/file_2818.jpg
<tgBot> <Hunter616> I have 2 phones connected, YT91 .... is sony connected in USB tethering, while 75HA ... is MX4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not going to say that udf can handle more than one endpoint being plugged in.
<tgBot> <Hunter616> @UniversalSuperBox, yes yes yes!!! without --bootstrap and hiding Sony, everything work! the phone must be switched on normally, not in recovery mode.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting pieces of software, these flash tools
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Hunter616, well, to be in recovery mode you need to have already flashed the recovery that you're passing to --recovery-image. otherwise you do need to be in booted system with adb debug enabled on the device, to flash without bootstrap
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Kris, installed Lazarus following your link. Connecting via ssh fro my notebook I obtain this error: Permission denied (publickey)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Where is the address for the mailing list ?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> Rocco 3 this is a ssh problem, you should check this: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> @lduboeuf, Thanks Lionel. I'm trying...
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> How many things one must knows!!!
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @Rocco 3, or this :) http://kriscode.blogspot.fr/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @Rocco 3, tooo many
<tgBot> <Michele> @Rocco 3, 😂 +1
<tgBot> <Rocco 3> Yesssss
<tgBot> <Seumas> So when I do an apt-get update in Libertine, it states failed to fetch for vivid (main, universe, multiverse) and vivid-updates (same). This is expected, because Canonical removed support for them or something, right? Should I remove these index files?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, The servers are dead. No longer supported
<tgBot> <Seumas> So I'll purge them.
<tgBot> <Seumas> This command isn't quite working:
<tgBot> <Seumas> libertine-container-manager exec --command "add-apt-repository --remove ppa:vivid/universe" --id vivid
<tgBot> <Seumas> How should I tweak it?
<tgBot> <dohbee> It's not a ppa. Change urls in the sources.list to point at old-releases instead of ports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right. New images will fix that in the system image
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We didn't expect vivid on ports to go down
<tgBot> <Seumas> So for example in /etc/apt/sources.list I see
<tgBot> <Seumas> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<tgBot> <Seumas> Should I change it to:
<tgBot> <Seumas> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-old-releases
<tgBot> <Seumas> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Just the domain I think
<tgBot> <Seumas> Spell it out for me please bud.
<tgBot> <Seumas> You mean:
<tgBot> <Seumas> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<tgBot> <Seumas> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right thanks
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah no, it's http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<tgBot> <dohbee> hooray for consistency :-/
<tgBot> <Seumas> Thanks. Also, gotta make the system writable for this. Fun.
<tgBot> <dohbee> not to change it inside libertine container
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need to change the sources.list inside the container
<tgBot> <dohbee> not the root fs
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right. Where is it within the container? Or rather within the overall file structure?
<tgBot> <Seumas> I forget.
<tgBot> <dohbee> same place
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, i guess you can't "exec sudo vi" with libertine
<tgBot> <Seumas> No man, I forget the location of the container in the file system.
<tgBot> <dohbee> the container is in ~/.cache/libertine-container/<id>/root-fs/ i think
<tgBot> <dohbee> something like that
<tgBot> <Seumas> Cool, ta.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I'm quickly going to shout this out here and then go to bed asap: I often observe a problem when unlocking my device, probably it doesn't take the very first PIN digit or so and I get confused, type the last one (again?) and get rejected. Then I have to try again, and if I'm not messing up, I'm in on this second attempt about 100% of the time. … I don't know whether this is old stuff or obvious due to the E4.5s limitations, in this case just 
<tgBot> Thank you.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I was able to do a sudo nano on the file from the terminal/root SF, rather than via libertine/the container.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Seems to have worked.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @peternerlich, I find that the lack of haptic feedback messes me up pretty often. Might be a PEBKAC for both of us, unfortunately. :(
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Ah, cool. I wanted to try the Vivaldi for arm, and was trying the same stuff to update my container
<tgBot> <Seumas> Glad my question helped other people too :)
